# Hacksaw says The JO trade is a "Done Deal"



## SoCalfan21

http://lakersground.net/viewtopic.php?t=42891



> Hacksaw today (yes, I know...Hacksaw), claimed that the Lakers were being offered two deals from Indiana and they are definitely going to take one or the other.
> 
> Deal #1 - LO, Bynum, Sasha, and the #19 for JO.
> 
> Deal #2 - LO, Bynum, Kwame, and Sasha for JO and Tinsley. Brian Cook, parts (unknown), and the #19 for Ron Artest. Hawksaw said that this deal for JO would NOT require the #19 pick. Supposedely the #19 pick is a deal breaker for Artest and Hacksaw reported the deal above is on the table from Sacramento for Artest.


----------



## The One

holy ****!!. And we keep Odom?!!!

DO IT MICHT!!!


----------



## LamarButler

Wait, it says we give up Odom in both deals.


----------



## SoCalfan21

The One said:


> holy ****!!. And we keep Odom?!!!
> 
> DO IT MICHT!!!


Where do you see keep odom..Odom would depart in the trades also...


----------



## LamarButler

Dude this better not be true. I don't wanna give up Odom.


----------



## KDOS

God please dont include Tinsley too.


Damnit, not only we're giving Indiana LO,Bynum and our expiring contract(Kwame)...Holy crap, but in return we're absorbing Tinsley'a steep price tag too?


Seriously guys, what the hell are we doing here. And you guys thought the Kwame for Caron was pretty bad.


----------



## ieatbabies

It does sound like a lot to pay for JO, but I doubt the Lakers would be taken seriously if they didn't include the two in the package.  Kobe's words did not help the Lakers whatsoever this offseason, but it doesn't matter because w/ offers like Brown for Camby, it's now obvious why the Lakers haven't made any advantageous trades since the departure of the Logo


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

The One said:


> holy ****!!. And we keep Odom?!!!
> 
> DO IT MICHT!!!


Odom = LO

I really do not like either deal, although acquiring both Artest and O'Neal would be killer! I am still convinced we can get more than both of these guys for less though, so take advantage. Kobe running off at the mouth is the reason why the team is even attempting to improve. However, he killed leverage. I hope this doesn't cause the front office to make hasty and dumb decisions. I tried to tinker with a few ideas where we split and pair trade options rather than package them all together. It didn't come out so well with the lack of depth in the frontcourt and weak PG rotation, but it is intriguing to think about the possibilities. I'll go ahead and post it so you guys can improve it:

*Lamar Odom, Vladimir Radmanovich, Jordan Farmar and 2nd round draft choice (#40) for Jermaine O'Neal*
--->I'm not sure how Indiana would like taking on Vlad. That is why Farmar and the draft pick have to be included. Odom and Bynum combined is taking it too far though.

Now offer Sacramento this deal.

*Sign and Trade Luke Walton, Brian Cook, and 1st round draft choice(#19) for Ron Artest*
--->Artest has all sorts of baggage, but we'll take the risk. Again, this is iffy considering that we're trading with Sacramento here. The first rounder has to be included and possibly a future first round choice.

*Sign Steve Blake to the MLE. Sign Ruben Patterson and Jason Hart.
Offer Denver this deal.

Kwame Brown and Andrew Bynum for Marcus Camby and Linas Kleiza.
--->Denver wants to cut cost and pick up a young player. Nobody will beat this deal. Now I know, that dealing Bynum for Camby is not that wise and we continue to take HUGE risks with such injury prone frontcourt players. But just imagine a frontcourt of Marcus Camby and Jermaine O'Neal. That is competitive in the Western Conference. We have the best perimeter defender so Kobe can focus on locking his man instead of playing free safety. Steve Blake is not very good, I know. After making the trades, I was left with only the MLE to pick up a PG. Stevie is the best option unless you want to do the whole SG to PG thing with a guy like Morris Peterson. Also, with this frontcourt, any defensive defiencies a PG may have is masked by our shotblocking threats. Artest and Kobe could even take turns covering opposing PGs in spurts. However, our frontcourt depth ends up being extremely weak. If Camby and/or O'Neal go down with injury(likely), we're ****ed. I know this isn't good enough and again, I'm just trying to show that with the combination of youth, expiring contracts, decent players, and picks, we can put a formidable team out on the floor.

C - Marcus Camby, Chris Mihm, somebody
PF - Jermaine O'Neal, Ronny Turiaf, somebody
SF - Ron Artest, Linas Kleiza, Ruben Patterson
SG - Kobe Bryant, Mo Evans
PG - Steve Blake, Jason Hart, Sasha Vujacic*


----------



## SoCalfan21

I like where your heads at BH. Of course that would never happen...but It would be awesome if the FO would think like that..


----------



## Silk D

> Deal #2 - LO, Bynum, Kwame, and Sasha for JO and Tinsley. Brian Cook, parts (unknown), and the #19 for Ron Artest. Hawksaw said that this deal for JO would NOT require the #19 pick. Supposedely the #19 pick is a deal breaker for Artest and Hacksaw reported the deal above is on the table from Sacramento for Artest.


uke: Gawd, that deal is beyond horrible. LO and Drew for JO is bad enough, but lets give them our only other trading piece (expiring) for Jamal freakin' Tinsley. you say kobe's not running this organization, than for god sakes, don't take two steps backward to please him.


If that deal is on the table for Artest, than do it yesterday, keep lamar, and get what you can for Andrew+Kwame (Pau?).


----------



## Silk D

wow, I just thought about how great of a defensive line-up we'd have if we could get artest, then do deal #1. We'd have a great interior defender (kwame), two of the best perimeter defenders, and one of the best shot blockers in the league. we'd also have the most prolific scorer in the L, a second option that can go off for 30 or 40 of his own, and some decent players off the bench (Mihm, Ronny, Vlad, Evans, ect). this might not be so bad...


----------



## afobisme

LamarButler said:


> Dude this better not be true. I don't wanna give up Odom.


then your name will be completely irrelevant to this team.

i don't want to see LO go either.. would make me sad.


----------



## DaBruins

I love the deal of Cook, #19, and scrubs for Artest. I don't mind sending LO, Bynum and Sasha for JO and Tinsley if we do the 1st deal.

5 - Kwame, Turiaf
4 - JO, Vlad, Turiaf
3 - Artest, Walton, Vlad
2 - Kobe, Evans
1 - Tinsley, Farmar

Although 1 of those bench guys could possibly be in that deal for Artest, I still think that's a great team. Plus we got an MLE to offer someone.


----------



## afobisme

no, we'd have to give kwame up.


----------



## Wilmatic2

Odom AND Bynum for Jermaine?! No thanks, O' Neal's talent is not worth that of both Bynum and Odom's. I would do the Artest trade though.


----------



## afobisme

why don't we just ditch the JO deal and take artest?


----------



## JerryWest

Just do the artest deal NOW! Try to see if demands for J O changes, but just adding Artest for essentially nothing is awesome.


----------



## Showtime87

afobisme said:


> why don't we just ditch the JO deal and take artest?


I'm to the point right now where I actually would rather see only Artest come here than to have to give away Odom, Bynum and half the freakin' team for Jermaine O'Neal. Just do the deal for Artest and tell Larry Bird to shove it up his French Lick!


----------



## Dominate24/7

Showtime87 said:


> I'm to the point right now where I actually would rather see only Artest come here than to have to give away Odom, Bynum and half the freakin' team for Jermaine O'Neal. Just do the deal for Artest and tell Larry Bird to shove it up his French Lick!


Exactly! Then sign Charlie Bell. That would give us a strong lineup without giving up on Bynum or we could revisit Gasol.


----------



## Kobester888

I think the JO trade would be a huge mistake. We will definitely be giving up way too much. If we can keep Odom (preferably) or Bynum then we should do the trade. The Ron Artest deal would be excellent and I would mind if we ditched the JO deal and acquire Ron Ron.


----------



## DANNY

I'm convinced that Kobe has the last say when it comes to making big deals like this 
Mitch isnt going to pull some bonehead deal before asking Kobe whassup
Do you really think Mitch is going to call up Kobe and say, "hey man just traded half our team for JO, now you happy?"
Kobe, "You ****in retard, this aint going to get us pass the first round"
it's a sad sad day for the lakers, but when your ONLY superstar goes on the air and screams out HALLE-LU-YAH!, you better be sucking his dick right from the get go
If this trade goes down, not only can you blame Mitch for his stupidity but also Kobe's too
Kobe better form a lethal 1-2 combo with JO or else we'll be licking the lottery pingpong balls for the next decade or so


----------



## TheTruth34

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Odom = LO
> 
> I really do not like either deal, although acquiring both Artest and O'Neal would be killer! I am still convinced we can get more than both of these guys for less though, so take advantage. Kobe running off at the mouth is the reason why the team is even attempting to improve. However, he killed leverage. I hope this doesn't cause the front office to make hasty and dumb decisions. I tried to tinker with a few ideas where we split and pair trade options rather than package them all together. It didn't come out so well with the lack of depth in the frontcourt and weak PG rotation, but it is intriguing to think about the possibilities. I'll go ahead and post it so you guys can improve it:
> 
> *Lamar Odom, Vladimir Radmanovich, Jordan Farmar and 2nd round draft choice (#40) for Jermaine O'Neal*
> --->I'm not sure how Indiana would like taking on Vlad. That is why Farmar and the draft pick have to be included. Odom and Bynum combined is taking it too far though.
> 
> Now offer Sacramento this deal.
> 
> *Sign and Trade Luke Walton, Brian Cook, and 1st round draft choice(#19) for Ron Artest*
> --->Artest has all sorts of baggage, but we'll take the risk. Again, this is iffy considering that we're trading with Sacramento here. The first rounder has to be included and possibly a future first round choice.
> 
> *Sign Steve Blake to the MLE. Sign Ruben Patterson and Jason Hart.
> Offer Denver this deal.
> 
> Kwame Brown and Andrew Bynum for Marcus Camby and Linas Kleiza.
> --->Denver wants to cut cost and pick up a young player. Nobody will beat this deal. Now I know, that dealing Bynum for Camby is not that wise and we continue to take HUGE risks with such injury prone frontcourt players. But just imagine a frontcourt of Marcus Camby and Jermaine O'Neal. That is competitive in the Western Conference. We have the best perimeter defender so Kobe can focus on locking his man instead of playing free safety. Steve Blake is not very good, I know. After making the trades, I was left with only the MLE to pick up a PG. Stevie is the best option unless you want to do the whole SG to PG thing with a guy like Morris Peterson. Also, with this frontcourt, any defensive defiencies a PG may have is masked by our shotblocking threats. Artest and Kobe could even take turns covering opposing PGs in spurts. However, our frontcourt depth ends up being extremely weak. If Camby and/or O'Neal go down with injury(likely), we're ****ed. I know this isn't good enough and again, I'm just trying to show that with the combination of youth, expiring contracts, decent players, and picks, we can put a formidable team out on the floor.
> 
> C - Marcus Camby, Chris Mihm, somebody
> PF - Jermaine O'Neal, Ronny Turiaf, somebody
> SF - Ron Artest, Linas Kleiza, Ruben Patterson
> SG - Kobe Bryant, Mo Evans
> PG - Steve Blake, Jason Hart, Sasha Vujacic*


*

speaking of ron artest i saw him at the gym here in indianapolis sunday*


----------



## Eternal

I have a feeling this deal will be going down... and we're getting ripped off.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Damnit!! Odom and Bynum for JO is too much!!


----------



## Eternal

CubanLaker said:


> Damnit!! Odom and Bynum for JO is too much!!


I really don't understand what the Lakers organization is thinking in doing something like this...


----------



## elcap15

Eternal said:


> I really don't understand what the Lakers organization is thinking in doing something like this...



Seriously. We would probably be in a better situation if Kobe _WAS_ our GM.


----------



## Eternal

elcap15 said:


> Seriously. We would probably be in a better situation if Kobe _WAS_ our GM.


Agreed. Although I am curious as to what is Kobe's take in all of this. I know him and Jermaine are good friends, so I wonder if he is approving this deal and being biased, because of his realtionship with Jermaine.


----------



## Showtime87

Well, whatever the case may be Kobe has only himself to blame. He asked for a blockbuster deal, here it is. So he'd better be able to get it done with Jermaine O'Neal and whatever other garbage they trot out on the court next year to go along with him.


----------



## The One

SoCalfan21 said:


> Where do you see keep odom..Odom would depart in the trades also...


I missed the LO  :|


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=981~2748~1016~615&teams=11~11~11~13

Bynum, Kwame, Radmanovich and the 19th for JO. The Pacers get the future center they want, a servicable center for now that plays excellent post D not to mention an expiring contract, a sharpshooting sf/pf that can give you 11- 14 ppg and decent pick in a very deep draft. It really should be enough for JO.


----------



## Eternal

CubanLaker said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=981~2748~1016~615&teams=11~11~11~13
> 
> Bynum, Kwame, Radmanovich and the 19th for JO. The Pacers get the future center they want, a servicable center for now that plays excellent post D not to mention an expiring contract, a sharpshooting sf/pf that can give you 11- 14 ppg and decent pick in a very deep draft. It really should be enough for JO.


Would love that deal if it went down. I'm sure the Pacers want a star player for right now though, even though I don't see them contending for awhile now.


----------



## Showtime87

CubanLaker said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=981~2748~1016~615&teams=11~11~11~13
> 
> Bynum, Kwame, Radmanovich and the 19th for JO. The Pacers get the future center they want, a servicable center for now that plays excellent post D not to mention an expiring contract, a sharpshooting sf/pf that can give you 11- 14 ppg and decent pick in a very deep draft. It really should be enough for JO.


We can still dream I guess, how great would a Bryant/Odom/O'Neal trio look? But let's not kid ourselves, that won't be enough to get it done for LB and the greedy-*** Pacers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

CubanLaker said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=981~2748~1016~615&teams=11~11~11~13
> 
> Bynum, Kwame, Radmanovich and the 19th for JO. The Pacers get the future center they want, a servicable center for now that plays excellent post D not to mention an expiring contract, a sharpshooting sf/pf that can give you 11- 14 ppg and decent pick in a very deep draft. It really should be enough for JO.


This is what needs to get done.


----------



## Kobester888

CubanLaker said:


> http://games.espn.go.com/nba/features/traderesult?players=981~2748~1016~615&teams=11~11~11~13
> 
> Bynum, Kwame, Radmanovich and the 19th for JO. The Pacers get the future center they want, a servicable center for now that plays excellent post D not to mention an expiring contract, a sharpshooting sf/pf that can give you 11- 14 ppg and decent pick in a very deep draft. It really should be enough for JO.


If this deal can go down I will look at Mitch in a totally new way. But since he is still a moron in my eyes I don't think this deal will go down. I don't want Odom to go I really think he is going to play at another level next season.


----------



## DANNY

The Pacers know that the best destination for JO is LA, they're just trying to squeeze for lemon juice out of an orange.

First, the Pacers don't want to trade JO to an Eastern conference team. The Knicks have inquired about JO but are unwillinging to part with either David Lee or Ronaldo Balkman. (Oh yeah and Curry) 
So that basically eliminates half the teams out there. 
Looking at the western conference there's only a handful of teams willing to swallow JO's enormous contract. Plus, they have to offer a young talented player AND have to offer some expiring contracts. It would defeat the purpose of trading JO if they can't lessen their payroll.
Only team that comes close to offering a package that I mentioned is Dallas. They can offer promising guard Devin Harris and an expiring contract of... whoops Austin's expiring C doesn't exist anymore. That means the Mavs can only offer players with ridiculous contracts like Terry and Dampier.

Now if the Pacers don't strike a deal with the Lakers they either have to keep an unhappy JO or trade him for a bunch of garbage. Who has the advantage now? Mitch get yo act straight


----------



## Showtime87

dannyM said:


> The Pacers know that the best destination for JO is LA, they're just trying to squeeze for lemon juice out of an orange.
> 
> First, the Pacers don't want to trade JO to an Eastern conference team. The Knicks have inquired about JO but are unwillinging to part with either David Lee or Ronaldo Balkman. (Oh yeah and Curry)
> So that basically eliminates half the teams out there.
> Looking at the western conference there's only a handful of teams willing to swallow JO's enormous contract. Plus, they have to offer a young talented player AND have to offer some expiring contracts. It would defeat the purpose of trading JO if they can't lessen their payroll.
> Only team that comes close to offering a package that I mentioned is Dallas. They can offer promising guard Devin Harris and an expiring contract of... whoops Austin's expiring C doesn't exist anymore. That means the Mavs can only offer players with ridiculous contracts like Terry and Dampier.
> 
> Now if the Pacers don't strike a deal with the Lakers they either have to keep an unhappy JO or trade him for a bunch of garbage. Who has the advantage now? Mitch get yo act straight


Damn straight! The Lakers have all the leverage because even if Kobe demands a trade, they don't have to trade him and he can't opt out for two more years. Mitch needs to grow a pair and not let Bird strongarm him like this.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

dannyM said:


> The Pacers know that the best destination for JO is LA, they're just trying to squeeze for lemon juice out of an orange.
> 
> First, the Pacers don't want to trade JO to an Eastern conference team. The Knicks have inquired about JO but are unwillinging to part with either David Lee or Ronaldo Balkman. (Oh yeah and Curry)
> So that basically eliminates half the teams out there.
> Looking at the western conference there's only a handful of teams willing to swallow JO's enormous contract. Plus, they have to offer a young talented player AND have to offer some expiring contracts. It would defeat the purpose of trading JO if they can't lessen their payroll.
> Only team that comes close to offering a package that I mentioned is Dallas. They can offer promising guard Devin Harris and an expiring contract of... whoops Austin's expiring C doesn't exist anymore. That means the Mavs can only offer players with ridiculous contracts like Terry and Dampier.
> 
> Now if the Pacers don't strike a deal with the Lakers they either have to keep an unhappy JO or trade him for a bunch of garbage. Who has the advantage now? Mitch get yo act straight



:worthy:


----------



## koberules24

Who the hell is Hacksaw?


----------



## Showtime87

koberules24 said:


> Who the hell is Hacksaw?


Haha, this is a little tough to explain if you're not familiar with sports radio in the SoCal market. He's been a talkshow host for about 20 years in this area and he's known for being somewhat of a blowhard for lack of a better term. He's known for exaggerating things and mis-pronouncing athletes names on a regular basis. Like I said, kind of hard to explain but if you listen to him a few times you'll know what I mean. HIstorically, he's pretty unreliable when it comes to rumors like this.


----------



## Darth Bryant

koberules24 said:


> Who the hell is Hacksaw?



Some guy that has made so many wrong predictions there shouldn't even be a thread about his new ones.


----------



## koberules24

Showtime87 said:


> Haha, this is a little tough to explain if you're not familiar with sports radio in the SoCal market. He's been a talkshow host for about 20 years in this area and he's known for being somewhat of a blowhard for lack of a better term. He's known for exaggerating things and mis-pronouncing athletes names on a regular basis. Like I said, kind of hard to explain but if you listen to him a few times you'll know what I mean. HIstorically, he's pretty unreliable when it comes to rumors like this.


The only person I usually listen to as of late is Colin Cowherd. He usually cuts through the crap.


----------



## KDOS

dannyM said:


> The Pacers know that the best destination for JO is LA, they're just trying to squeeze for lemon juice out of an orange.
> 
> First, the Pacers don't want to trade JO to an Eastern conference team. The Knicks have inquired about JO but are unwillinging to part with either David Lee or Ronaldo Balkman. (Oh yeah and Curry)
> So that basically eliminates half the teams out there.
> Looking at the western conference there's only a handful of teams willing to swallow JO's enormous contract. Plus, they have to offer a young talented player AND have to offer some expiring contracts. It would defeat the purpose of trading JO if they can't lessen their payroll.
> Only team that comes close to offering a package that I mentioned is Dallas. They can offer promising guard Devin Harris and an expiring contract of... whoops Austin's expiring C doesn't exist anymore. That means the Mavs can only offer players with ridiculous contracts like Terry and Dampier.
> 
> Now if the Pacers don't strike a deal with the Lakers they either have to keep an unhappy JO or trade him for a bunch of garbage. Who has the advantage now? Mitch get yo act straight


Word up! Da ProPhet nailed it again...


----------



## Showtime87

koberules24 said:


> The only person I usually listen to as of late is Colin Cowherd. He usually cuts through the crap.


People keep telling me I should check out his show, but I'm a huge Jim Rome fan and from what I've heard it just seems like he's trying too hard to be another Romey. Maybe I'm wrong though.


----------



## The Lake Show

I know a lot of you guys don't want to give up Odom but lets face it; we aren't going to acquire a star without giving up talent. Andrew Bynum has potential but he alone will not get us a J O'Neal type caliber player. Lamar showed a lot of heart this year and I would love to keep him... but he isn't exactly the best fit for a team built around a strong perimeter player like Kobe. Jermaine can help us in so many ways (defense, scoring, rebounding, etc). 

I would love to have a trio of Kobe, J O'Neal, and Lamar but I highly doubt it will happen. I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## PauloCatarino

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> This is what needs to get done.


I'm sorry, but i just can't agree to that trade.

In Bynum, the Lakers *could *have a Center for the next 15 years.
Kwame sucks on offense, but he is a decent defender.
Radman, i would like to see him play a full season with the Lakers. but he IS expendable.
The 19th pick is probably of no use for us.

Jermaine O'Neal is not worth it, IMHO.

I would concentrate on making a deal for Artest. That would bring a great perimeter defender and a capable scorer. a dire need for the Lakers. If it was to go down, then the Lakers can patiently orchestrate another deal without gutting the team.


----------



## koberules24

Showtime87 said:


> People keep telling me I should check out his show, but I'm a huge Jim Rome fan and from what I've heard it just seems like he's trying too hard to be another Romey. Maybe I'm wrong though.


To be quite honest, not until this whole Kobe debate happened did I start listening to him b/c he shut up all the morons who were hoping Kobe would come to their team for garbage. The last time I probably consistently listened to sports radio before that was when the roster shakeup happened about three years. I still remember cheering in excitement when it was announced over the radio waves that Kobe re-signed at a time when Laker fans weren't sure whether we'd have him or Shaq back. Oh yeah, he also did a nice job of shutting up a couple of morons who tried to say LeBron was better than Kobe and not only that but that he was a better clutch player (I almost puked). Cowherd put it nicely by saying that POWER players like LeBron or even Karl Malone just aren't as exciting as flashy unbelievable superstars like MJ and Kobe.


----------



## Cris

Showtime87 said:


> People keep telling me I should check out his show, but I'm a huge Jim Rome fan and from what I've heard it just seems like he's trying too hard to be another Romey. Maybe I'm wrong though.


Rome is crap, CC is pretty good.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

PauloCatarino said:


> I'm sorry, but i just can't agree to that trade.
> 
> In Bynum, the Lakers *could *have a Center for the next 15 years.
> Kwame sucks on offense, but he is a decent defender.
> Radman, i would like to see him play a full season with the Lakers. but he IS expendable.
> The 19th pick is probably of no use for us.
> 
> Jermaine O'Neal is not worth it, IMHO.
> 
> I would concentrate on making a deal for Artest. That would bring a great perimeter defender and a capable scorer. a dire need for the Lakers. If it was to go down, then the Lakers can patiently orchestrate another deal without gutting the team.


I disagree bro. Perimeter scoring is not really what we need. Kobe can more than handle that. With JO we get a post scorer which we sorely lack and an interior help defender that Kwame never was. Everyone is saying that perimeter defense (Artest) is what we need but i dont think its that. I think that speedy point guards like the Nashs,Barbosas, and Parkers of the league burned us because we had no interior defender to scare them out of the paint. When we had Shaq here speedy pgs were afraid to venture into the lane because of the defensive presence that Shaq provided (look at how having an intimidating interior defender like Duncan shut down Nash and Barbosa in the 2nd round) . If the speedsters of the league have to think twice about driving then it gives our perimeter defenders time to stay in front of them. Granted JO is no Shaq but hes much more of an imtimidator than Kwame ever was. If the Pacers agree to that trade I say do it, then worry about Artest later.


----------



## afobisme

if we go for option #2, what do you guys think about us trading radmanovic for nazr mohammed?


----------



## Showtime87

Cris said:


> Rome is crap, CC is pretty good.


Rome is crap? I think that's the first I time ever heard that. Unfortunately, after listening to him for 17 years I have to strongly disagree with you. But I'll give CC a try if you guys say he's good, at least to be able to give my own informed opinion the guy.


----------



## Showtime87

afobisme said:


> if we go for option #2, what do you guys think about us trading radmanovic for nazr mohammed?


Not a whole lot. Radmanovic has much more value than Mohammed at this point.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Showtime87 said:


> Rome is crap? I think that's the first I time ever heard that. Unfortunately, after listening to him for 17 years I have to strongly disagree with you. But I'll give CC a try if you guys say he's good, at least to be able to give my own informed opinion the guy.


Well you found yourself a second one who hates Rome.


----------



## compsciguy78

koberules24 said:


> To be quite honest, not until this whole Kobe debate happened did I start listening to him b/c he shut up all the morons who were hoping Kobe would come to their team for garbage. The last time I probably consistently listened to sports radio before that was when the roster shakeup happened about three years. I still remember cheering in excitement when it was announced over the radio waves that Kobe re-signed at a time when Laker fans weren't sure whether we'd have him or Shaq back. Oh yeah, he also did a nice job of shutting up a couple of morons who tried to say LeBron was better than Kobe and not only that but that he was a better clutch player (I almost puked). Cowherd put it nicely by saying that POWER players like LeBron or even Karl Malone just aren't as exciting as flashy unbelievable superstars like MJ and Kobe.


Lebron James might be a better player then Kobe. Definitely a better passer and better physical specimen. If you look at Lebron stats he could end up being the all-time scoring leader, but so could Kobe. hater....hehehe


I would love to see the Lakers get Kobe, LO, and JO...but I wouldn't give up LO and Bynum for JO.

Don't get rid of Bynum and LO for JO!!!

Doesn't everyone realize Jermaine Oneal has been injury prone? Why do we even care about Jermaine Oneal...go for Ron Artest instead for cheap.


----------



## Showtime87

compsciguy78 said:


> I would love to see the Lakers get Kobe, LO, and JO...but I wouldn't give up LO and Bynum for JO.
> 
> Don't get rid of Bynum and LO for JO!!!
> 
> Doesn't everyone realize Jermaine Oneal has been injury prone? Why do we even care about Jermaine Oneal...go for Ron Artest instead for cheap.


That's what's so funny about the fact that everyone is saying Marcus Camby is injury-prone. O'Neal has missed more games than Camby over the last 4 seasons. Camby (66 gpy) O'Neal (60 gpy).


----------



## Dominate24/7

Showtime87 said:


> That's what's so funny about the fact that everyone is saying Marcus Camby is injury-prone. O'Neal has missed more games than Camby over the last 4 seasons. Camby (66 gpy) O'Neal (60 gpy).


Doesn't a 25 game suspension skew the numbers slightly?


----------



## Carbo04

I don't know. Kobe/J.O/Artest sounds pretty sweet.


----------



## cpawfan

Carbo04 said:


> I don't know. Kobe/J.O/Artest sounds pretty sweet.


Of course a Suns fans would love to see that lineup on the Lakers


----------



## Showtime87

Dominate24/7 said:


> Doesn't a 25 game suspension skew the numbers slightly?


Okay, you're right - it gives JO the slight edge at 66.25 games per year.


----------



## Dominate24/7

Showtime87 said:


> Okay, you're right - it gives JO the slight edge at 66.25 games per year.


Either way, they got nothing on AC Green.


----------



## Showtime87

Dominate24/7 said:


> Either way, they got nothing on AC Green.


LOL. Very true. No contest.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Damnit!! I wish something would happen already!


----------



## Eternal

CubanLaker said:


> Damnit!! I wish something would happen already!


You won't see anything happen until after the Finals most likely.


----------



## Drewbs

A team of JO, Artest and Kobe would no doubt be talented (a lot like the 03-04 Pacers who almost got to the finals), but don't Artest and O'Neal kind of.. not like each other? Adding to that, isn't Artest kind of um... insane? Its risky (especially seeing how the Pacers imploded after that year) however it if works out well (ie. Artest doesn't lose his mind) then Mitch should be relieved of criticism for a while.


----------



## afobisme

i'm finding it hard to believe that the kings are offering us ron artest for junk + the 19th pick. can't they get more from a team in another division/conference? with this deal, it'll be JO/artest/kobe.. why would the kings want the lakers to improve that much?


----------



## afobisme

Showtime87 said:


> Not a whole lot. Radmanovic has much more value than Mohammed at this point.


not really. mohammed is a solid defender/rebounder. radmanovic can shoot, but he sure didn't do it too well last year.


----------



## koberules24

compsciguy78 said:


> Lebron James might be a better player then Kobe. Definitely a better passer and better physical specimen. If you look at Lebron stats he could end up being the all-time scoring leader, but so *could Kobe. hater....hehehe
> 
> 
> I would love to see the Lakers get Kobe, LO, and JO...but I wouldn't give up LO and Bynum for JO.
> 
> Don't get rid of Bynum and LO for JO!!!
> 
> Doesn't everyone realize Jermaine Oneal has been injury prone? Why do we even care about Jermaine Oneal...go for Ron Artest instead for cheap.*


*

How is someone who can't shoot (consistently for that matter), defend or even make free throws a better player than Kobe?* What has LeBron ever done? His entire image is based off his own pathetic attempt at being the next Michael Jordan. When someone has to actually come out and imply and say those kind of ridiculous things on commercials then they're not (see also Gilbert Arenas). Now b/c the MJ hype has worn off, now he's Magic Johnson also (B/c SF's who average less than half the amount of assists and play a completely different position are somehow Magic Johnson now). *Any time a commentator even mentions the likes of Kobe in the same sentence as MJ or Bird or Magic people hiss and snear.* *LeBron's success with the Cavaliers in the post-season had nothing to do with Kobe Bryant but somehow his critics found a way to turn it into a negative and bash him.*


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

koberules24 said:


> How is someone who can't shoot (consistently for that matter), defend or even make free throws a better player than Kobe?[/B] What has LeBron ever done? His entire image is based off his own pathetic attempt at being the next Michael Jordan. When someone has to actually come out and imply and say those kind of ridiculous things on commercials then they're not (see also Gilbert Arenas). Now b/c the MJ hype has worn off, now he's Magic Johnson also (B/c SF's who average less than half the amount of assists and play a completely different position are somehow Magic Johnson now). *Any time a commentator even mentions the likes of Kobe in the same sentence as MJ or Bird or Magic people hiss and snear.* *LeBron's success with the Cavaliers in the post-season had nothing to do with Kobe Bryant but somehow his critics found a way to turn into a negative bash him.*


Seriously! What teams did Lebron and the Cavs beat to get to the finals?? A Wizards team without Gilbert Arenas and Caron Butler. An overated New Jersey squad. And a Detroit Pistons team that was shadow of the team it was even last year. Cmon. Do you guys really think that the Cavs could have gotten out of the 1st round playing in the West this year with teams like Dallas, San Antonio, Phoenix, a much improved Utah, Houston, and GS??


----------



## SoCalfan21

Eternal said:


> You won't see anything happen until after the Finals most likely.


Try Draft night or a few days before the draft.


----------



## afobisme

maybe im hating, but last year miami shouldn't have won the title. this year, cleveland shouldn't be in the finals.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

SoCalfan21 said:


> Try Draft night or a few days before the draft.


Which is after Finals 

You're right though. It's boring, but the Kobe demands put as back as far as leverage goes. That's why Indiana wants an awfully onesided package. Gotta be patient.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Which is after Finals
> 
> You're right though. It's boring, but the Kobe demands put as back as far as leverage goes. That's why Indiana wants an awfully onesided package. Gotta be patient.


Your right patience is the key. Were gonna see if Mitch has a poker face in the next couple of weeks...


----------



## mediocre man

While I obviously think JO and if it happens, Artest make you guys a better team......I'm still not sure it makes you good enough to win a title. O'Neal is hurt a lot, and he and Artest do not get along. I think all it really does is maybe push you guys into the second round. Honestly unless you can get another "superstar" that commands a double team you would be better off trading Kobe for some serious young talent and picks. It would be rough for a few years, but the payoff might be worth it. I am speaking from experience because that's what the Blazers did. They got bad, then added young talent Roy. Aldridge, Sergio, Jack. Then got lucky and landed Oden. It's certainly not sure fire, but worth a shot. 


I know you guys don't like to hear about Kobe being traded, but I'm just offering another opinion.


----------



## Dominate24/7

afobisme said:


> i'm finding it hard to believe that the kings are offering us ron artest for junk + the 19th pick. can't they get more from a team in another division/conference? with this deal, it'll be JO/artest/kobe.. why would the kings want the lakers to improve that much?



Exactly! These trade scenarios don't make any sense to me. That Pacers trade completely tears us a new one. And then the Kings are just going to hand us Artest? Why?


----------



## elcap15

We still have time to build around Kobe. What we need to do is not make dumb trades that handcuff us for years, and just get some ****ing talent.

For the record, I dont think JO is the answer unless we get to keep Odom or Bynum.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Showtime87 said:


> People keep telling me I should check out his show, but I'm a huge Jim Rome fan and from what I've heard it just seems like he's trying too hard to be another Romey. Maybe I'm wrong though.


Hacksaw was around before Rome.

By the way... what the hell are the spare parts for Artest? I assume Radmonvich???!?!?!


----------



## jazzy1

I think JO and Artest give us a shot at winning the west. Kobe's so good that he just needs other competent consistent parts around him. 

JO isn't the answer but he'd give us a chance at getting buckets near the paint consistently. 

Artest gives us another pitbull defensively plus a post up scorer. 

All the rest of the guys should be jump shooters and post defenders.


----------



## jazzy1

On another note I just saw the recap of our last title winning team with Shaq and Kobe and I forgot how dominant Kobe was that series. Without him we lose that series. Shaq was getting handled down low but Kobe was just killing the Spurs and Bowen imparticularly. Shaq smoked the Kings and the nets that year but Kobe beat the Spurs almost by himself. I forgot that series. 

They were a great team together Shaq and Kobe.


----------



## Showtime87

afobisme said:


> not really. mohammed is a solid defender/rebounder. radmanovic can shoot, but he sure didn't do it too well last year.


Mohammed is a servicable big man, but much too inconsistent to be that valuable. Radmanovic, when healthy is a consistent outside threat and within the triangle will continue to get open looks regularly. I think it's much too early to give up on him and ship him off for a backup center.


----------



## Cris

Showtime87 said:


> Rome is crap? I think that's the first I time ever heard that. Unfortunately, after listening to him for 17 years I have to strongly disagree with you. But I'll give CC a try if you guys say he's good, at least to be able to give my own informed opinion the guy.


I can not stand Rome... There are tons of other people who feel the same, I believe there was a thread in EBB about that if I remember right.


----------



## Basel

jazzy1 said:


> On another note I just saw the recap of our last title winning team with Shaq and Kobe and I forgot how dominant Kobe was that series. Without him we lose that series. Shaq was getting handled down low but Kobe was just killing the Spurs and Bowen imparticularly. Shaq smoked the Kings and the nets that year but Kobe beat the Spurs almost by himself. I forgot that series.
> 
> They were a great team together Shaq and Kobe.


I was watching that as well...ahh, the good old days.


----------



## Jamel Irief

jazzy1 said:


> I think JO and Artest give us a shot at winning the west. Kobe's so good that he just needs other competent consistent parts around him.
> 
> JO isn't the answer but he'd give us a chance at getting buckets near the paint consistently.
> 
> Artest gives us another pitbull defensively plus a post up scorer.
> 
> All the rest of the guys should be jump shooters and post defenders.


I sort of agree too. We are giving up more talent, but O'Neal and Artest can both play man. If Kobe can't win with those two in his corner he can't complain at all. They are both in their primes and when JO and Artest were teammates they won 60 games and were two games from making it to the finals. 

As long as the other rotation players aren't liabilities that can gel into a contender.


----------



## Maddocks

they need to announce they have traded for artest and oneal already. i hate this waiting game.


----------



## Showtime87

Cris said:


> I can not stand Rome... There are tons of other people who feel the same, I believe there was a thread in EBB about that if I remember right.


Oh well, why ever it is you guys feel that way I don't know - but you're entitled to that opinion of course. 
The reason I like him and have listened for so many years is because he's one of the most intelligent, well-prepared, humorous sports talk show hosts I've ever heard. Not to mention nobody does a better interview than Rome does. Maybe you just don't like his style, I don't know. But I think a lot more people feel the way I do about his *radio show*. The TV show I could do without.

Granted, this has nothing at all to do with the thread but I just had to respond.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual

Showtime87 said:


> Oh well, why ever it is you guys feel that way I don't know - but you're entitled to that opinion of course.
> The reason I like him and have listened for so many years is because* he's one of the most intelligent,* well-prepared, humorous sports talk show hosts I've ever heard. Not to mention nobody does a better interview than Rome does. Maybe you just don't like his style, I don't know. But I think a lot more people feel the way I do about his *radio show*. The TV show I could do without.
> 
> Granted, this has nothing at all to do with the thread but I just had to respond.


:lol: 

sorry i cant help it.


----------



## Piolo_Pascual

lakers will regret this trade down the line. such a high risk to throw odom and bynum for a player like o'neal. he visits the injury lane annually, what makes you guys think he'll be that missing piece to elevate the lakers into contention, when he's on a decline?


----------



## compsciguy78

Jermaine Oneal alone isn't the answer. 

If they get Jermaine Oneal and a sane Ron Artest that might be the answer. 


I would like to Odom, Oneal, and Bryant together. That team would cause matchup problems for everyone.

I'm hoping Mitch can get Oneal without getting rid of Odom.

Package Farmar, Bynum, and 19th pick for Oneal. That is worth it IMO. 
Those are all first round young prospects.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

compsciguy78 said:


> Jermaine Oneal alone isn't the answer.
> 
> If they get Jermaine Oneal and a sane Ron Artest that might be the answer.
> 
> 
> I would like to Odom, Oneal, and Bryant together. That team would cause matchup problems for everyone.
> 
> I'm hoping Mitch can get Oneal without getting rid of Odom.
> 
> Package Farmar, Bynum, and 19th pick for Oneal. That is worth it IMO.
> Those are all first round young prospects.


I'm sure Indiana would be OK with that, but we would have to complete the deal with expiring contracts. The problem is that the only large expiring we have is Kwame's.


----------



## ghettogreg

compsciguy78 said:


> Package Farmar, Bynum, and 19th pick for Oneal. That is worth it IMO.
> Those are all first round young prospects.


That's nice, except that the salaries don't exactly match up (~$19mil to ~$4mil). If not Odom, they would have to include Radmanovic and Kwame to even things out financially. But I doubt Indiana would take it (We can hope, but then we quickly remember the inept front office that runs this team)


----------



## Perfection

JO for Odom and Bynum...I don't know about mortgaging the future, I think Portland will give you a deal for Zach if we can have either Bynum or Lamar.

Anyways, Those two deals combined give a lineup of Tinsley/Kobe/Artest/?/JO, which is far superior to the team that made the playoffs this year. Chemistry would possibly be a problem, but if they stay healthy and out of jail then that would look awfully nice. What do they do for the other post player though? Radmanovic? Maybe sign Matt Barnes and convince him to play undersized like Marion?


----------



## Showtime87

aznzen said:


> :lol:
> 
> sorry i cant help it.


Whatever man.:frenchy:

It's off topic anyway.


----------



## SoCalfan21

> …The Indianapolis Star is reporting the Pacers and Lakers have held two conference calls to discuss a blockbuster 6-player deal. The Lakers would acquire unhappy center Jermaine O'Neal and guard Jamal Tinsley. The Pacers would wind up with Lamar Odom, Andrew Bynum, Kwame Brown and Sasha Vujacic in the deal. The trade would also allow the Lakers to then package Brian Cook and their lst round pick for Ron Artest of Sacramento.


AND



> Take this for what its worth but Joe Mcdonald on AM570 just said that his source in the Lakers said they are STILL talking to Minny about Garnett and that the JO deal is a secondary deal, KG is still their main target. He said it about 2 minutes ago, 810pm


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

WOW. Thanks for the updates SoCal.


----------



## Eternal

Yep, thanks alot for the updates. 

Glad to see the Lakers going for KG. Doubt anything is going to happen there, but you never know.

I'd still like to see the Lakers keep Odom, and just go for Artest.


----------



## Pacers Fan

SoCalfan21, do you have a link to that? I've looked on the indystar website, but I don't see anything about it.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

My ideal offseason would be to pick up Artest with the 1st rounder and whoever else. Then pick up Camby with expiring and Bynum. I know you guys would hate that deal, but we end up with a stellar defensive lineup(assuming we're able to pick up a PG).


----------



## Darth Bryant

If we can get both Artest and JO.. As much as I despise Artest that would be a nice off season trade. TO me I can almost feel like were not over paying for Oneal because we would be under paying for Artest.

That being said if we trade those three players for just Oneal. I would vomit all over myself, then try to drown myself in it.


----------



## Drewbs

all the team's trading pieces, Odom (the one good player), Bynum (the young player with potential) and Brown (the expiring contract) for O'Neal and Tinsley?? Wtf.


----------



## Darth Bryant

And for the love of God, can we give up on KG already. Joe Mcdonald is a moron. There are half a dozen teams in the NBA that have far better to offer for KG than the Lakers could ever possibly hope to offer. The only way we'd have a shot at KG if he demanded to be traded to the Lakers which isn't in his character. He is to loyal, and not that type of player.


----------



## SoCalfan21

Im not a fan of trading half of our team for 2 players. But whatever keeps Kobe happy correct?


----------



## Drewbs

If Kobe, Artest and JO are all on the same team, the Lakers are going to be the most dramatic squad in the league for a very long time.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Drewbs said:


> If Kobe, Artest and JO are all on the same team, the Lakers are going to be the most dramatic squad in the league for a very long time.



Hahaha, no one will be able to say the drama is gone in LA if those three are playing together.


----------



## KDOS

You know what eff this then...Ive never had so much conflicting emotion about our roster situation.


Kobe has 2 years left before he can opt out, O'Neal may be ineffective due to injury and the Lakers will end up with another first rd exit or miss the playoffs. Then for all we know, Kobe will still opt out, and we may get nothing in return for him, much worse we lose our possible future,who could be an imposing big man servicing Indiana two years from now.



If we're going to get stuck with just O'Neal and Kobe as our mian piece, then I say we keep just Odom and Bynum, period. (Unless we get KG which is a pipe dream of all pipe dreams). I love JO and I like the idea of having a reliable post presence but we're seriously risking way too much for him. The more I think about this the more Im feeling so insecure about the teams future.


Kobe wants to win...and win now, but he has to understand that this deal is not automatically going to make the Lakers a contender. Odom wants to stay, and yes he's been inconsistent, but the guy shows that he wants to be a Laker, he plays when he's injured, and he does all the right things (except score in bunches) but regardless, his value in this team is immeasurable.


I try to downplay Odom's importance to this team, just so i could easily accept a change, but in all honesty, its hard to imagine two of our most valuable trading asset being packaged for a player whose been prone to wearing street clothes the past few years. 



We should try to get Artest, keep Odom, try to sign a decent pg with our MLE and scrap the O'Neal idea.


----------



## Shady*

Drewbs said:


> A team of JO, Artest and Kobe would no doubt be talented (a lot like the 03-04 Pacers who almost got to the finals), *but don't Artest and O'Neal kind of.. not like each other? Adding to that, isn't Artest kind of um... insane?* Its risky (especially seeing how the Pacers imploded after that year) however it if works out well (ie. Artest doesn't lose his mind) then Mitch should be relieved of criticism for a while.


Thats why we have Phil.


----------



## afobisme

aside from radmanovic, kwame, and lamar... we don't have many trading chips. 2 out of those 3 guys have to go in order for us to get someone who makes 15+ million.. which really sucks.

indiana probably doesn't even want lamar odom.. they probably would use him to trade for the future.


----------



## onelakerfan

what if we trade LO for Rasheed Wallace, and get artest, imagin that time bomb, but rasheed is a good addition, and looks like he could be available


----------



## DANNY

good to hear that we're still after KG.

I wouldnt mind giving up odom, bynum and kwame for KG but not for JO.

now this is where kobe has to come in and convince KG to demand a trade to LA!


----------



## elcap15

Yeah, I dont like giving up Lo and Bynum and Kwame for JO. Its just way too much. WE would be better off just getting artest. The only reason this would be good is if Minny wants JO and Artest more than LO and Bynum.


----------



## cmd34

I really think losing Odom AND Bynum for J O'Neal is a mistake. We don't seem like a better team after that move.

if we were almost able to get J Kidd for Bynum and cap filler I'd re-visit that idea. Kidd, Bryant, and Odom give us a much better foundation than just Kobe and O'Neal.


----------



## Ballscientist

*Tinsley to Lakers*

I don't know who is in the package.

good idea? Pacers save big.

Odom is mad about his pacers trade.


----------



## elcap15

*Re: Tinsley to Lakers*

Im not very hot on Tinsley. Then again, I havent seen him play much.


----------



## R-Star

*Re: Tinsley to Lakers*

Jermaine O'Neal is in the package, thats who.


----------



## elcap15

*Re: Tinsley to Lakers*

Ugghh. This is just the odom/Bynum/Brown/#19 trade presented differently?


----------



## Basel

*Re: Tinsley to Lakers*



elcap15 said:


> Im not very hot on Tinsley. Then again, I havent seen him play much.


I just try to stay on the bright side of things, and tell myself that nobody can be worse than Smush Parker.


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Tinsley to Lakers*



Ballscientist said:


> I don't know who is in the package.
> 
> good idea? Pacers save big.
> 
> Odom is mad about his pacers trade.


Why woudn't you post this in the JO deal thread? HUH?!


That said. No...He cannot be worse than Smush Parker.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Tinsley to Lakers*



SoCalfan21 said:


> Why woudn't you post this in the JO deal thread? HUH?!


Done.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: Tinsley to Lakers*



Basel57 said:


> Done.


Big rookie acting like he runs the place.


----------



## Basel

*Re: Tinsley to Lakers*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Big rookie acting like he runs the place.


That's how I roll!

:yay:


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Re: Tinsley to Lakers*



Basel57 said:


> That's how I roll!
> 
> :yay:



...yeah seriously...


----------



## DANNY

*Re: Tinsley to Lakers*



Basel57 said:


> I just try to stay on the bright side of things, and tell myself that nobody can be worse than Smush Parker.


no matter how much you try 

smush > tinsley


----------



## elcap15

*Re: Tinsley to Lakers*



dannyM said:


> no matter how much you try
> 
> smush > tinsley



Wow! Really?


----------



## SoCalfan21

got this from IndyStar board. 


> Here's the Latest news from LA. According to KLAC radio (The guy reporting it isn't 100% reliable, but more reliable than Vecsey) sources have told them that the Lakers and Indy have agreed in principle on trading Odom and Bynum for O'Neal. What they're negotiating is the overall trade. Indy wants to expand it to include Kwame and Tinsley. They also want the #19 pick. Supposedly the Lakers have offered one or the other. Either Odom, Bynum, Sasha, and #19 for JO. Or Odom, Bynum, Kwame, and Sasha for JO and Tinsley. Supposedly Indy is deciding which way they'd rather go.


----------



## Blink4

NNOOOOOO. this is such a terrible trade. Odom AND Bynum for an aging, never so great anyway, Jermaine Oneal???? are they serious?


----------



## afobisme

this trade is going to be so retarded. i guess management is sort of being forced to bend over. oh well.


----------



## Showtime87

Not very smart. It may pay dividends over the next 2 or 3 years, but ultimately it's going to go down as a huge mistake. Count on that.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Garbage garbage garbage


----------



## SoCalfan21

I'll hold my thoughts about the trade until we actually start losing after it happens. If we win a few championships then im all for it.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Nobody still has told me how the hell we are going to get Artest for Cook when the difference in salary is over 5 million.


----------



## Jizzy

What a terrible trade. Giving up Odom and a young center in Bynum for an injury proned JON. Horrific.


----------



## Eternal

Jamel Irief said:


> Nobody still has told me how the hell we are going to get Artest for Cook when the difference in salary is over 5 million.


Obviously it wouldn't be straight up Cook for Artest. It would be worked out so the salaries match.


----------



## Mateo

I think it's a good trade. I'm not sure that O'Neal is overall better than Odom, but I do think he's more assertive (and better defensively). I'm not sure I'd include the pick though. I'd want to keep the pick and hope for a roleplayer.


----------



## Basel

Lamar Odom: Nobody likes to be traded.



> Lamar Odom wants to play for the Lakers but said the business of sports dictates that players have to move on.
> 
> "I'm 100 percent down for the Lakers," Odom said. "But you have to understand that this is a business. Nobody likes to be traded off their team. But if you do, hopefully your game protects you and puts you in a situation where it's comfortable, as far as being accepted by the other organization."
> 
> Odom, who has two years and $27,397,192 left on his contract, said he would seek an extension if he is traded.


http://realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/46432/20070609/odom_nobody_likes_to_be_traded/


----------



## Jamel Irief

Eternal said:


> Obviously it wouldn't be straight up Cook for Artest. It would be worked out so the salaries match.


Again I ask: How?


----------



## Eternal

Jamel Irief said:


> Again I ask: How?


You don't think there is a scenario out there, where the Lakers can't get Artest? I'm too lazy to look up right now a situation where the Lakers can get him, but there is obviously a scenario out there, as the media is all over Artest coming to LA as a possibility.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Jamel Irief said:


> Again I ask: How?


For starters, Kwame. I'm not saying that the Kings would consider this deal. Just showing you that it is indeed possible to match salaries.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

if the Lakers get JO and Ron Artest through alll this stuff then its cool, but i really doubt just Jermaine Oneal is gonna do anything, and doing all this to acquire him is risky, he is injury prone and who knows if the guy can even stay healthy....


----------



## koberules24

They must not think that Andrew Bynum is going to develop the way that they hoped if they're seriously considering this deal. Including Bynum would be fine if you're getting Diogu or Granger back but they're not.

*Here's a trade that a sane general manager would attempt:
*
L.A. Lakers Trade Breakdown
*Outgoing*

Lamar Odom
6-10 PF from Rhode Island
15.9 ppg, 9.8 rpg, 4.8 apg in 39.3 minutes

Kwame Brown
6-11 C from Glynn Academy (HS)
8.4 ppg, 6.0 rpg, 1.8 apg in 27.6 minutes

Brian Cook
6-9 PF from Illinois
6.9 ppg, 3.3 rpg, 1.0 apg in 15.7 minutes

2007 Draft #19 Pick (will likely have to be included b/c of Odom's likely insistence on an extension)
0-0 from
No games yet played in 2006/07

*Incoming
*
Jermaine O'Neal
6-11 C from Eau Claire (HS)
19.4 ppg, 9.6 rpg, 2.4 apg in 35.7 minutes

Marquis Daniels (unless the Lakers are including Radmanovic then Daniels should be the secondary player they get in this trade)
6-5 SG from Auburn
7.1 ppg, 1.8 rpg, 1.3 apg in 17.8 minutes

Orien Greene
6-4 PG from Louisiana-Lafayette
1.5 ppg, 1.1 rpg, 0.5 apg in 6.3 minutes


----------



## Zuca

Honestly, I think that Odom + Kwame + 19th pick for JO and David Harrison is enough... Include your 2nd rounder if needed.

About Radmanovic, if he is included, it's better for Pacers to include Dunleavy Jr in the deal. But I still think that the best Radman deal is sending him to Minnesota for Marko Jaric. Better fit for both teams.


----------



## KDOS

Jamel Irief said:


> Again I ask: How?


Good question.


Only other player I think Sacramento would consider is a S&T with Walton, and possibly involve a third team that would really want Luke's service. And thats still a big if. 

As long as the Maloofs are running the show, I believe that they will not trade Artest to LA, unless its for either Bynum or Odom. I think this deal is dead, plus it looks like the Lakers have their eyes on G.Hill to back-up Luke/Vlad for the SF spot.


----------



## SoCalfan21

*Lakers/ Pacers trade nears???? (Sources say Bynum isnt included)*

http://www.pacersdigest.com/apache2-default/showthread.php?t=31631



> Source in L.A. says the Laker/Pacer trade is getting close.
> 
> According to reports Andrew Bynum will not be part of the trade.
> 
> Basic trade will be Lamar Odom, Kwame Brown , Sasha Vujacic and #19 for Jermaine O'Neal and Jamaal Tinsley.
> 
> Personally if this happens I think Bird and Walsh are getting screwed a 2nd straight trade. If this trade occurs its time to fire both Walsh and Bird.
> 
> We don't get the young foundation center and give away our franchise player and our starting point guard for an expiring contract- an unhappy Odom and a mediocre pick. Hopefully the source is wrong.
> 
> If it occurs I can't wait for the crap Bird tries to feed us.


----------



## Dominate24/7

*Re: Lakers/ Pacers trade nears???? (Sources say Bynum isnt included)*



SoCalfan21 said:


> http://www.pacersdigest.com/apache2-default/showthread.php?t=31631


I can live with this trade. Although, I would be more intrigued by Daniels playing the 1. Alas, beggars can't be choosers.


----------



## afobisme

i would rather give up andrew than LO, but if we give up LO + kwame + 19th and sasha.. that sounds like a good deal to me still.

we can still trade drew for someone else.


----------



## DANNY

saw Kobe at UCI today 

asked him whassup with JO and he said he'll be coming to LA by this months end


----------



## Dominate24/7

dannyM said:


> saw Kobe at UCI today
> 
> asked him whassup with JO and he said he'll be coming to LA by this months end



What are you doing at UCI? Anteater? 

Wow, Kobe can't keep a secret can he?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

PG: Jamaal Tinsley...Jordan Farmar
SG: Kobe Bryant...Maurice Evans
SF: Luke Walton...Vladimir Radmanovic
PF: Jermaine O'Neal...Ronny Turiaf...Brian Cook
C: Andrew Bynum...Chris Mihm

I'd love that, but it'd still be better if we could deal Walton for Artest.


----------



## Dominate24/7

Damian Necronamous said:


> PG: Jamaal Tinsley...Jordan Farmar
> SG: Kobe Bryant...Maurice Evans
> SF: Luke Walton...Vladimir Radmanovic
> PF: Jermaine O'Neal...Ronny Turiaf...Brian Cook
> C: Andrew Bynum...Chris Mihm
> 
> I'd love that, but it'd still be better if we could deal Walton for Artest.


Yeah, but I imagine that it'd be difficult with the 19th pick going to Indy.


----------



## L.A. Guy

I doubt Artest will be a Laker. We missed our opportunity to get him months ago. Now there are other teams like Houston and especially Miami trying to get him. The Maloofs will likely trade him to Miami than L.A. especially when both offers are the same if Miami's is not better.


----------



## afobisme

why would indiana want lamar over andrew though? especially if they are rebuilding.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: Lakers/ Pacers trade nears???? (Sources say Bynum isnt included)*



SoCalfan21 said:


> http://www.pacersdigest.com/apache2-default/showthread.php?t=31631


Id rather keep Odom and trade Bynum but ill take it!


----------



## afobisme

those indie fans are saying the source is from LA, and bynum will indeed be part of the trade... that sounds about right to me.


----------



## SoCalfan21

afobisme said:


> those indie fans are saying the source is from LA, and bynum will indeed be part of the trade... that sounds about right to me.


Well have to see now won't we.


----------



## koberules24

SoCalfan21 said:


> Well have to see now won't we.


Those Indie fans are retarded. I just read what they were saying on their stupid blog.......jesus


----------



## afobisme

koberules24 said:


> Those Indie fans are retarded. I just read what they were saying on their stupid blog.......jesus


how are they stupid? what they said on the link to that site is right. if anything, it will be andrew bynum going and lamar staying if anything. they're rebuilding for the future, why would they want lamar? on top of that, it's true.. we have our backs up against the wall more than they do.


----------



## koberules24

afobisme said:


> how are they stupid? what they said on the link to that site is right. if anything, it will be andrew bynum going and lamar staying if anything. they're rebuilding for the future, why would they want lamar? on top of that, it's true.. we have our backs up against the wall more than they do.


Dude, they're coach and management has already essentially promised they'll be in the playoffs next year. How do they expect to do that with a team of rookies? Did you read what they were actually saying on that blog? Why would should we have to give our entire team for someone as injury prone as Lamar? Why should we have to take their garbage (Tinsley) AND bail them out financially?


----------



## Silk D

I don't mind that trade, but man, the idea of eating Tinsley's contract just makes me sick. Jordan will surely be out-playing him in a year or two, and Tinsley will still have some 14 million dollars left on his deal. I'll wait and see on this one. I really don't believe any new "sources". yo dannyM, did you really run into kobe? did he really say that?


----------



## koberules24

Silk D said:


> I don't mind that trade, but man, the idea of eating Tinsley's contract just makes me sick. Jordan will surely be out-playing him in a year or two, and Tinsley will still have some 14 million dollars left on his deal. I'll wait and see on this one. I really don't believe any new "sources". *yo dannyM, did you really run into kobe? did he really say that?*


*
*

Yeah, that's what I was wondering.


----------



## Eternal

I'm glad to hear Bynum won't be part of the deal, if that is indeed true. Hopefully we can go out and trade him for another all-star/ borderline all-star. I don't like the idea of Tinsley coming here though. Will be interesting to see how things work out.

I'd like Lakers now to go after Magloire, if we are trading Kwame.


----------



## Theonee

As long as we get the talents we should worry about money, Jerry ****ing Buss raises ticket prices every year, Lakers are one of the most valuable franchieses, and Lakers are like the Yankees, except that Yankees owner is not scared of luxury taxes, whereas Jerry ****ing Buss chickens out.


----------



## SoCalfan21

**I'm sorry, DannyM will be nowhere to be found for the next 3-5 weeks, please try your call again later.**


----------



## Silk D

Theonee said:


> As long as we get the talents we should worry about money, Jerry ****ing Buss raises ticket prices every year, Lakers are one of the most valuable franchieses, and Lakers are like the Yankees, except that Yankees owner is not scared of luxury taxes, whereas Jerry ****ing Buss chickens out.


first, Tinsley's hardly a "talent"

second, I can give two sh*** about how much Jerry has to spend. Having overpriced, long-term contracts makes it hard to improve the team. It eats up cap space, and is almost impossible to trade. think about it, we'd have 11-13 million committed to Tinsley and Vlad, and we'd be stuck with them for the next 3 years. just say no to tinsley


----------



## JerryWest

haha, that's how aweful our management is, we had a chance to cut Vlad when he violated his contract and we didnt


----------



## koberules24

KennethTo said:


> haha, that's how aweful our management is, we had a chance to cut Vlad when he violated his contract and we didnt


Yep. I've been saying that forever. Only now do people finally realize what a good move it would have been.


----------



## DANNY

koberules24 said:


> [/B]
> 
> Yeah, that's what I was wondering.


He was working out at the UCI gym in the morning. Saw a glimpse of him and I'm 100% sure it was Kobe. Looked like he had a couple of trainers with him.
I think he was mumbling something and I interrupted it as him saying, "JO COMING TO THE LAKERS BABY WHOOO YAAHH!"
don't believe what I tell you, it's a mere speculation and my own imagination.


----------



## L.A. Guy

dannyM said:


> He was working out at the UCI gym in the morning. Saw a glimpse of him and I'm 100% sure it was Kobe. Looked like he had a couple of trainers with him.
> I think he was hollering something and I interrupted it as him saying, "JO COMING TO THE LAKERS BABY WHOOO YAAHH!"
> don't believe what I tell you, it's a mere speculation and my own imagination.


Lol..cant imagine Kobe would be shouting that out loud! He would be a little more discrete about it...right?


----------



## Silk D

KennethTo said:


> haha, that's how aweful our management is, we had a chance to cut Vlad when he violated his contract and we didnt


difference is, Vlad may very well earn that contract. I'd put the chances at about 50-50. however, I think there's a 1% chance Tinsley earns that kind of money.


----------



## Maddocks

violating vlads contract is a long and worthless process, its better to trade him.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Let cut Vlad some slack. He was playing with a hurt hand the WHOLE season. Ill give him until allstar break to pass judgement on him.


----------



## koberules24

CubanLaker said:


> Let cut Vlad some slack. He was playing with a hurt hand the WHOLE season. Ill give him until allstar break to pass judgement on him.


The Lakers aren't in any position to be patient with anybody, least of all Radmanovic. They need to win and they need to win now. Radmanovic has never earned the kind of trust where a team can wait for him to get it back together. He still hasn't lived up to his expectations and at age 27 in the NBA you are what you are. And for Radmanovic that's: lazy on defense, incrediby inconsistent, and flat out stupid (kind of like Kwame Brown).


----------



## SoCalfan21

koberules24 said:


> The Lakers aren't in any position to be patient with anybody, least of all Radmanovic. They need to win and they need to win now. Radmanovic has never earned the kind of trust where a team can wait for him to get it back together. He still hasn't lived up to his expectations and at age 27 in the NBA you are what you are. And for Radmanovic that's: lazy on defense, incrediby inconsistent, and flat out stupid (kind of like Kwame Brown).


Yes they are. This team sucks and we need another scorer and RadMan is an excellent shooter. Jus chill out. This team will go into rebuilding mode eventually.


----------



## koberules24

SoCalfan21 said:


> Yes they are. This team sucks and we need another scorer and RadMan is an excellent shooter. Jus chill out. This team will go into rebuilding mode eventually.


*
WE ALREADY ARE REBUILDING!!!! THAT'S WHAT THIS IS ALL ABOUT!* Radmanovic is hardly the type of player you want to build your team around. Vladimir Radmanovic played the worst statistical season of his career (IN EVERY CATEGORY) this season. That's hardly what you call progress. I don't care if _his poor hand was sore_. *None of that matters.** He is not the answer to the Lakers problems (Jesus...) and for the love of god HE IS NOT TONI KUKOC SO STOP ACTING LIKE HE IS!*


----------



## Silk D

can we not hijack this thread, please? KBrules, everyone know how much you hate vlad. fact is he's here, we didn't cut him, we can't really move him, so we may as well hope he works out. you can't deny his talent, and he really hasn't got a shot to show what he can do in a laker Uni. 

as it pertains to the subject at hand, Vlad would benefit greatly from playing with a good post player like Jerm. well, if he actuall decided to post up. think about if we go "small" in or frontcourt with Luke/Vlad/JO. we'd actually be able to score when kobe goes to the bench.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

koberules24 said:


> *
> WE ALREADY ARE REBUILDING!!!! THAT'S WHAT THIS IS ALL ABOUT!* Radmanovic is hardly the type of player you want to build your team around. Vladimir Radmanovic played the worst statistical season of his career (IN EVERY CATEGORY) this season. That's hardly what you call progress. I don't care if _his poor hand was sore_. *None of that matters.** He is not the answer to the Lakers problems (Jesus...) and for the love of god HE IS NOT TONI KUKOC SO STOP ACTING LIKE HE IS!*


Dude. Of course he averaged less in every category. He missed something like 25 games this year. Along with averaging less minutes this year than ever. and lets not forget that this was his 1st year adapting to the tri. I dont know one person that said that were building a team around Vlad or that he is the answer to our problems. Im just saying that he could be a key component and we should at least give him a chance to redeem himself. Yeah he ****ed up with the snowboarding **** but i really dont give a damn about it cuz were pretty much stuck with him. i dont think hes been given the opportunity to show what he can do when healthy. Thats why im giving him till the Allstar break to prove himself to me.


----------



## koberules24

Not needed. - Eternal


----------



## Eternal

No need to get excited now. Let's not attack other posters.


----------



## elcap15

I never liked Vlad before he came to the Lakers, and he didnt give me any reason to like him after last year. He looks lost out on the court. He plays defense worse than most people in a pickup game. He is 6'10" and cant rebound.

Despite all these things that bother me about him I am giving him another half a year before I personnally try to kill him. He had an injured hand, (which is kinda a big deal for a shooter) it was his first year in the triangle, and Phil's substitutions last year boggled the mind.

I still dont like him, but Ill give him one more chance.


----------



## onelakerfan

here is a trade that i would like and i think pacers would like too in a long run because they do want to rebuild and will have some cap going out next year with brown.
JO for bynum, radman, and Kwame

or 

JO for lot more evans, bynum, kwame, cook and vujacic

salaries match and Pacers don't want LO long salary


----------



## onelakerfan

we can push to sign grant hill, walton, keep odom or trade him to sac town for artest, if possible, start farmar at point, sign mihm, 
starting lineup of

farmar, 
kobe, 
walton or grant hill
odom
o'neal

with all of the vets i am sure farmars mistakes and play even strating will be that major.


----------



## DANNY

onelakerfan said:


> we can push to sign grant hill, walton, keep odom or trade him to sac town for artest, if possible, start farmar at point, sign mihm,
> starting lineup of
> 
> farmar,
> kobe,
> walton or grant hill
> odom
> o'neal
> 
> with all of the vets i am sure farmars mistakes and play even strating will be that major.


i dont know about having three players with similar skill sets (walton, hill, odom)

if we're going to keep odom, i would be against re-signing walton; however, we seriously need some talent and without using our MLE or a trade, the only is to re-sign luke. 
I'm being very objective. I'm a big fan of Luke but I don't see him co-existing with odom. If Grant Hill ever decides to sign with the lakers, i sincerely hope luke finds a new home cause his role will diminish and we'll be bashing him all season long just like radman. Once he earns that big paycheck, the expectation level is going to rise and i dont think luke is capable of putting numbers to wow the laker fanbase. Afterall, it's all about numbers here in LA. That is why guys like odom and kwame are under appreciated for what they bring to the court whether it be versatility or interior defense.


----------



## Drewbs

dannyM said:


> i dont know about having three players with similar skill sets (walton, hill, odom)
> 
> if we're going to keep odom, i would be against re-signing walton; however, we seriously need some talent and without using our MLE or a trade, the only is to re-sign luke.
> I'm being very objective. I'm a big fan of Luke but I don't see him co-existing with odom. If Grant Hill ever decides to sign with the lakers, i sincerely hope luke finds a new home cause his role will diminish and we'll be bashing him all season long just like radman. Once he earns that big paycheck, the expectation level is going to rise and i dont think luke is capable of putting numbers to wow the laker fanbase. Afterall, it's all about numbers here in LA. That is why guys like odom and kwame are under appreciated for what they bring to the court whether it be versatility or interior defense.


Odom's numbers are fine. Its more his lack of aggressiveness that I think is bothering people.


----------



## taikaviitta

It would be good to see Kobe playing with some inside presence on the team again. If JO is to get whitout Odom (or Kobe of course) it's a good deal... traiding Odom for O'Neal sraight up eouldn't do you any good, just IMO.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

And by aggressiveness, we don't mean lack of a scoring mentality. It's his tendancy to float around the perimeter and have very little impact on the game. I think if he had remained healthy last season, we would have all been very satisfied.


----------



## koberules24

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> And by aggressiveness, we don't mean lack of a scoring mentality. It's his tendancy to float around the perimeter and have very little impact on the game. I think if he had remained healthy last season, we would have all been very satisfied.


Not quite. Mentally I don't think he's ever truly been in the game. If he isn't floating on the perimeter he's usually pouting on the foul line. Both he and Bynum have already caused enough trouble and disappointment in the Lakers development as a team and need to go.


----------



## DANNY

http://www.basketballforum.com/indiana-pacers/364720-pacers-preparing-19-a.html

thanks to pacer fan for finding this

how would feel about trading bynum, odom, kwame, 19th pick for JO, Tinsley and Granger?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

dannyM said:


> http://www.basketballforum.com/indiana-pacers/364720-pacers-preparing-19-a.html
> 
> thanks to pacer fan for finding this
> 
> how would feel about trading bynum, odom, kwame, 19th pick for JO, Tinsley and Granger?


That sounds about good to me.


----------



## Basel

If Granger gets thrown into the deal, then it changes everything.


----------



## Dominate24/7

Danny Granger? That does change everything. Granger is definitely ready to be the 3rd option, with the potential to be an outstanding perimeter defender.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

This deal would leave us a line up of
pg *Tinsley* Farmar Sasha
sg *Kobe* Evans Sasha
sf *Granger* Luke Vlad
pf *Oneal* Turiaf Vlad Cook
C *Mihm* Turiaf Cook

We could do some damage if we can pick up a cheap big man with the MLE. Although we still have a problem at PG, Tinsley is still much better than Smush.


----------



## JerryWest

Granger is a beast. If they offer him, you gotta get JO and Granger


----------



## Dominate24/7

Pacers want deal with Lakers; ponder trade with Nets

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2007/news/story?id=2920065&campaign=rss&source=ESPNHeadlines


----------



## DANNY

Dominate24/7 said:


> Pacers want deal with Lakers; ponder trade with Nets
> 
> http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/draft2007/news/story?id=2920065&campaign=rss&source=ESPNHeadlines


hahaha now the pacers trying to pay a little game

making up **** hoping that the lakers will get desperate and trade both odom and bynum **** YOU BIRD


----------



## Dominate24/7

dannyM said:


> hahaha now the pacers trying to pay a little game
> 
> making up **** hoping that the lakers will get desperate and trade both odom and bynum **** YOU BIRD



Yeah, that basically sums it up.


----------



## Basel

Why don't the Pacers just ****ing throw Granger into the deal? Then we can finally make this happen.


----------



## Pacers Fan

Basel57 said:


> Why don't the Pacers just ****ing throw Granger into the deal? Then we can finally make this happen.


They don't want to, and they're not going to. Granger's still a big fan favorite in Indy with a lot of potential. If the Pacers were to trade Granger for anything short of a package deal for a superstar like Kobe Bryant or Kevin Garnett, the entire fan base would lose any bit of hope they still have left in the direction of the franchise. He's not moving anywhere.


----------



## Showtime87

The Pacers want to receive, but they don't want to give. WTF? I don't care what Granger's upside is, he's a small forward. Bynum is a center with tremendous upside. Much more valuable in this league, as evidenced by yesterday's draft. It's a garbage deal for the Lakers without Granger, that's just the bottom line.


----------



## DANNY

Pacers Fan said:


> They don't want to, and they're not going to. Granger's still a big fan favorite in Indy with a lot of potential. If the Pacers were to trade Granger for anything short of a package deal for a superstar like Kobe Bryant or Kevin Garnett, the entire fan base would lose any bit of hope they still have left in the direction of the franchise. He's not moving anywhere.


Sure they dont want to but they're going to have to if want both bynum and odom


----------



## Dominate24/7

dannyM said:


> Sure they dont want to but they're going to have to if want both bynum and odom


It doesn't matter anyways. The Pacers can have Jefferson and Krstic. The Lakers are going to feature Gasol & Gasol: Spanish lawfirm by day, dynamic frontcourt duo by night!


----------



## onelakerfan

Dominate24/7 said:


> It doesn't matter anyways. The Pacers can have Jefferson and Krstic. The Lakers are going to feature Gasol & Gasol: Spanish lawfirm by day, dynamic frontcourt duo by night!


you know what that might happen, the new GM of mem might want to go different direction and trads gasol. we can give them a center or 2


----------



## L.A. Guy

Maybe this is a way for us to get Pau Gasol. We can promise him that we will sign his brother and he can demand a trade to the Lakers so they can play side by side, then memphis will have to trade him! Has there ever been two brothers playing on the same team in the NBA?


----------



## Dominate24/7

It's worth a shot.


----------



## West44

L.A Guy said:


> Maybe this is a way for us to get Pau Gasol. We can promise him that we will sign his brother and he can demand a trade to the Lakers so they can play side by side, then memphis will have to trade him! Has there ever been two brothers playing on the same team in the NBA?


Interesting thought. Similarly, maybe getting Sun was a ploy to lure Yi Jianlin who doesn't want to play for the Bucks. 
I think the Van Arsdale brothers played together at one pont. Yep, the twins played their last season together in Phoenix.
http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/v/vanardi01.html
http://www.basketball-reference.com/players/v/vanarto01.html


----------



## JoeOtter15

bynum for yi straight up? idk, just throwing out and idea. :azdaja:


----------



## DANNY

onelakerfan said:


> you know what that might happen, the new GM of mem might want to go different direction and trads gasol. we can give them a center or 2


Bynum, Warrick, Gay, Miller, Conley

that's one ****in good lineup right there


----------



## Dominate24/7

dannyM said:


> Bynum, Warrick, Gay, Miller, Conley
> 
> that's one ****in good lineup right there



exactly. They at least have to think about it. They get a young center to go with their young pg and sf.


----------



## onelakerfan

mihm, gasol, odom, kobe, farmar,

that is not bad, but we need to get a good FA with our MLE, g. hill, b. knight,


----------



## Eternal

onelakerfan said:


> mihm, gasol, odom, kobe, farmar,
> 
> that is not bad, but we need to get a good FA with our MLE, g. hill, b. knight,


We're using our MLE on Papaloukas most likely.


----------



## Basel

Eternal said:


> We're using our MLE on Papaloukas most likely.


Team officials denied that rumor, though.


----------



## afobisme

i've been saying pau gasol all the long!


----------



## pup2plywif

afobisme said:


> i've been saying pau gasol all the long!


Theres no way the lakers get pau without Kobe. Theres nothing the Lakers could possibly offer to make that even close to a trade worth considering. Bynum is the lakers only other asset and Gasol for Bynum is not going to happen. Odoms contract is huge and not worth Gasol even if you include Bynum. Would any of yall if your team had Gasol trade him for any of the players on the Lakers other than Kobe? Theres also draft picks that you could use to get Gasol but then again if that trade happens those future draft picks are going to be late first round. It aint worth it.


----------



## ceejaynj

afobisme said:


> no, we'd have to give kwame up.


No real loss there! Between his lackluster play and recent rash of injuries, other than some defense...he is not helping us...IMO.


----------



## Eternal

Basel57 said:


> Team officials denied that rumor, though.


Well they just mentioned it again last night on Sportscenter, and said team officials have acknowledged the Lakers going after him, but I wouldn't doubt ESPN making that up.

They also mentioned the Lakers may be going after Blake, Mo Williams, Hill, or Knight sometime soon.


----------



## Lynx

To me, it's a lose situation. Odom is much better than J.O.


----------



## L.A. Guy

Lynx said:


> To me, it's a lose situation. Odom is much better than J.O.


Although odom is more versatile of a player, I think J.O plays better D and is more consistant in scoring.


----------



## Drewbs

JO is a better player than Odom, lets not forget the guy was a legit MVP candidate a few years ago. Odom, that same year, while having his best season in Miami couldn't even make the all star team in the east.


----------



## Zuca

No more Jermaine O'Neal news?


----------



## Showtime87

Odom is constantly dismissed because of his scoring average, if he averaged 20 ppg people wouldn't be so dismissive of his skills. It really is sad.


----------



## Drewbs

Showtime87 said:


> Odom is constantly dismissed because of his scoring average, if he averaged 20 ppg people wouldn't be so dismissive of his skills. It really is sad.


but thats just the point. Odom SHOULD be scoring 20 ppg, hes the 2nd option on a team with... well, 2 real offensive threats. The Lakers need a second scorer who is aggressive enough to be a true threat, Odom has that sort of talent, just look how good he can be if he looks to be assertive, but most of the time, hes not, and thus, hes an endless frustration.


----------



## KDOS

http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b.../2007-07-16_nets_passed_on_jermaine_deal.html

:lol:


----------



## Dominate24/7

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> http://www.nydailynews.com/sports/b.../2007-07-16_nets_passed_on_jermaine_deal.html
> 
> :lol:


Perhaps we have more leverage...

But most likely, it means that JO stays put in Indiana, at least for the summer.


----------



## afobisme

wow, that's a bad deal.. kristic, richard jefferson, and jason collins for JO? andrew bynum + farmar + kwame + fillers is probably a better deal, cuz bynum himself probably has more value than both kristic and richard jefferson.


----------



## Zuca

Odom, Kwame and Vujacic for him. If your team likes him, you can take Troy Murphy and send Radmanovic to Indy, since Jim O'Brien loves 3-point shooters!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Good decision by management to wait this trade out.


----------



## elcap15

Yeah, thank god they didnt panic and trade away all our assets in one lateral move.


----------



## KDOS

Zuca said:


> Odom, Kwame and Vujacic for him. If your team likes him, you can take Troy Murphy and send Radmanovic to Indy, since Jim O'Brien loves 3-point shooters!



If this deal was offered 2 months ago, I would've definitely agree with it. 

But now with Indiana losing leverage for an often injured and big contract player, Im not so sure anymore. 


Indiana's offer was turned down twice already (Nets,Boston). They have to realize that they need to get with the program and accept the fact that they can never get equal value in return for JO.


I hope Indiana rots with O'Neals contract.


----------



## compsciguy78

JO and Kobe is not the answer for this team. 
Bynum + Odom + too much.

Bynum, Kwame, and Farmar = Good
Bynum, Kwame, and Crittenton = Worse for Lakers, but probably better value for Indiana because of Crittentons upside and youth


----------



## compsciguy78

Odom was having an all-star season before he got injured last year, and this was in the Western Conference.
Regardless of what people say, LO puts up all-star numbers and with all-star talent even though he might not be an all-star on paper.

Remember, the all-star game is fan voting and coaches choosing players. 
You can have an all-star caliber player without him being an all-star because of the crapshoot that is the all-star selection.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I wish Odom would show up to every game like he showed up to the final game against Phoenix.


----------



## SoCalfan21

CubanLaker said:


> I wish Odom would show up to every game like he showed up to the final game against Phoenix.


It will NEVER happen..


----------



## Eternal

SoCalfan21 said:


> It will NEVER happen..


Never say NEVER.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Eternal said:


> Never say NEVER.


Hehe I get it


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

If we hadn't wasted our money on Walton and Fisher, a JO trade (even if we sent out Odom and Bynum)coupled with smarter use of our assets would have made us contenders.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> If we hadn't wasted our money on Walton and Fisher, a JO trade (even if we sent out Odom and Bynum)coupled with smarter use of our assets would have made us contenders.


Please elaborate. Bynum and Odom ARE our assets.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

*Re: aw says The JO trade is a "Done Deal"*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Please elaborate. Bynum and Odom ARE our assets.


By asset I primarily meant the mle, but also any small trades we could have made in addition to a Jo trade.

I think Kobe paired with JO and Francis is a heck of a team. Or we could have signed an athletic wing player and traded for a solid vet point guard. Lots of possibilities but all of them are better than what we have now. We are supposedly in "win now" mode yet we are going to win nothing.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

*Re: aw says The JO trade is a "Done Deal"*



Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> By asset I primarily meant the mle, but also any small trades we could have made in addition to a Jo trade.
> 
> I think Kobe paired with JO and Francis is a heck of a team. Or we could have signed an athletic wing player and traded for a solid vet point guard. Lots of possibilities but all of them are better than what we have now. We are supposedly in "win now" mode yet we are going to win nothing.


Hey, you never know...Andrew could come back as a 14/8 player, Luke might be even better and Fisher should give us the veteran leadership we have been so desperate for. I wouldn't write off this Laker team just yet.

IMO, Bynum is a can't-miss prospect and he is going to be a very very good player in the not too distant future.

Ronny will be improved, Farmar has another year under his belt, and VladRad should have his shooting stroke back. Throw in Mo Evans and Kwame off the bench...it could be a nice formula we have here.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

*Re: aw says The JO trade is a "Done Deal"*



Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> By asset I primarily meant the mle, but also any small trades we could have made in addition to a Jo trade.
> 
> I think Kobe paired with JO and Francis is a heck of a team. Or we could have signed an athletic wing player and traded for a solid vet point guard. Lots of possibilities but all of them are better than what we have now. We are supposedly in "win now" mode yet we are going to win nothing.


I disagree about the JO trade. I don't think it helps us at all. But I do agree that this current team as it is does not make it past the first round.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

*Re: aw says The JO trade is a "Done Deal"*



Damian Necronamous said:


> Hey, you never know...Andrew could come back as a 14/8 player, Luke might be even better and Fisher should give us the veteran leadership we have been so desperate for. I wouldn't write off this Laker team just yet.
> 
> IMO, Bynum is a can't-miss prospect and he is going to be a very very good player in the not too distant future.
> 
> Ronny will be improved, Farmar has another year under his belt, and VladRad should have his shooting stroke back. Throw in Mo Evans and Kwame off the bench...it could be a nice formula we have here.


I was looking up Bynums stats and i realized something..

if you give Bynum the same minutes that Andrew Bogut gets hes actually playing to the same level as the number 1 pick yet hes 4 years younger.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

*Re: aw says The JO trade is a "Done Deal"*



Bartholomew Hunt said:


> I disagree about the JO trade. I don't think it helps us at all. But I do agree that this current team as it is does not make it past the first round.


I think a post presence like JO who can score and defend the paint would go along ways towards making us contenders.

I think there are legitimate concerns about Jermaine, but if we are supposedly trying to win "now" I would like to see us make real attempts at it.


----------



## Eternal

*Re: aw says The JO trade is a "Done Deal"*



Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I think a post presence like JO who can score and defend the paint would go along ways towards making us contenders.
> 
> I think there are legitimate concerns about Jermaine, but if we are supposedly trying to win "now" I would like to see us make real attempts at it.


Well you wouldn't want to trade Odom and Bynum to get players like Francis and O'neal then if you want to win "now". That would be a pretty big downgrade... also keep in mind JO isn't a scoring post presence really at all now. He takes way too many jumpshots and seems to keep going toward the jump shot more often as his career progresses.

I'd rather stick with the team we have now then bring in Francis and O'neal if we needed to give up Bynum and Odom.

I'd take Odom anyday over O'neal, and Francis is getting worse and worse. I agree we need to make changes, but I don't think that would be the best way to go. I'm not even sure we would make the playoffs with that team. 

Of course this is all assuming Bynum makes another big jump during this offseason in his game.


----------



## Bubbles

So much for this being a done deal, I'm tired of waiting.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

*Re: aw says The JO trade is a "Done Deal"*



Eternal said:


> Well you wouldn't want to trade Odom and Bynum to get players like Francis and O'neal then if you want to win "now". That would be a pretty big downgrade...


Yeah because trading a 20 year old unproven big and a player who has never made an all-star game for a 6 time all-star and former 2nd team all NBA player and Steve Francis is really taking a step back. As if we are going to win anything the way we are.



> also keep in mind JO isn't a scoring post presence really at all now. He takes way too many jumpshots and seems to keep going toward the jump shot more often as his career progresses.


Also keep in mind that in his 3 seasons prior to joining the Lakers Odom's fg% were

41.9 (worse than O'Neal has ever had) 
43.9
43.0 (worse than O'Neal has ever had)

But I guess Jermaine couldn't benefit from playing with Kobe like Odom has, right? And going by the stats, Jermaine still takes most of his shots closer to the basket than Odom.




> I'd take Odom anyday over O'neal,


Like I said, a 6 time all-star and former 2nd team all NBAer or a player who has never come close to an all-star game. And you seem to ignore the defense that Jermaine would bring. Odom is never going to be able to defend in the low post. JO is an excellent shot-blocker and plays tough on the ball defense as well. Defense has been a bigger problem than our offense.



> and Francis is getting worse and worse. I agree we need to make changes, but I don't think that would be the best way to go. I'm not even sure we would make the playoffs with that team.


Like Francis isn't better than Fisher. And yes that team would make the playoffs. 50+ wins.



> Of course this is all assuming Bynum makes another big jump during this offseason in his game.


.
What is based on that assumption? You not making the trade? Can't be that because you said you would take Odom alone over JO. But that aside, I don't believe Bynum is going to make a "big jump" this season.


----------



## Eternal

*Re: aw says The JO trade is a "Done Deal"*



Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Like Francis isn't better than Fisher. And yes that team would make the playoffs. 50+ wins.


You cannot say the team would win 50+ games. You do not know what is going to happen as the season goes on.

Even if the team did win 50+ games, last year's Lakers probably would've won 50+ games too, if it wasn't for all the injuries.

I'll just have to disagree on the JO trade with you. IMO it makes us alot worse.... giving up a player (Odom) which I'd rather stick with over JO and our future in Bynum.

I don't mind giving up either of those players, but JO isn't a significant upgrade if any to give up both of those players for him.


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: aw says The JO trade is a "Done Deal"*

We had a chance to get JO and possibly sign francis. Kobe francis JO, I would take that any day of the week and twice on sundays over this current team. I our only hopes are Bynum making that "jump" and crit playing like an allstar pg. It seems like everyone wants to get a superstar, but when odom's name is mentioned nobody wants to trade him because of his size and diversity. He hasnt really shown any of his skills and This is the best odom we will see. Plays great in some games, doesnt show up at all in others.


----------



## Eternal

*Re: aw says The JO trade is a "Done Deal"*



L.A Guy said:


> We had a chance to get JO and possibly sign francis. Kobe francis JO, I would take that any day of the week and twice on sundays over this current team. I our only hopes are Bynum making that "jump" and crit playing like an allstar pg. It seems like everyone wants to get a superstar, but when odom's name is mentioned nobody wants to trade him because of his size and diversity. He hasnt really shown any of his skills and This is the best odom we will see. Plays great in some games, doesnt show up at all in others.


Most of us do want a superstar, but the superstar that there is still talks about us getting (which the chances of us getting him are very low, unless the Lakers or Pacers budge on their stance) isn't worth giving up Bynum AND Odom. That's insane IMO. 

We'd be left with huge gaps in our lineup with Kwame Brown not being healthy.


----------



## elcap15

*Re: aw says The JO trade is a "Done Deal"*



Eternal said:


> Most of us do want a superstar, but the superstar that there is still talks about us getting (which the chances of us getting him are very low, unless the Lakers or Pacers budge on their stance) isn't worth giving up Bynum AND Odom. That's insane IMO.
> 
> We'd be left with huge gaps in our lineup with Kwame Brown not being healthy.



Exactly. We would also be screwed in the cap because JO has a huge contract. 

I think JO would help this team, but I would only give up one or the other (Odom or Bynum). If we gave up both I think it would be a lateral movement at best and a handcuff for the cap.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

*Re: aw says The JO trade is a "Done Deal"*



Eternal said:


> You cannot say the team would win 50+ games. You do not know what is going to happen as the season goes on.


I guess by the same token you can't say they wouldn't win 50 games.



> I don't mind giving up either of those players, but JO isn't a significant upgrade if any to give up both of those players for him.


So what available player would you trade them for? Is KG the only player? We aren't going to win anything now with the team as is. And if the front office feels they don't have the tools to acquire a player or players that put us into contender status, then they should be rebuilding instead of wasting money on guys like Walton and Fisher.


----------



## SoCalfan21

This will be the team the Lakers go into training camp with. Don't you guys worry....


----------



## Eternal

*Re: aw says The JO trade is a "Done Deal"*



Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> I guess by the same token you can't say they wouldn't win 50 games.
> 
> 
> So what available player would you trade them for? Is KG the only player? We aren't going to win anything now with the team as is. And if the front office feels they don't have the tools to acquire a player or players that put us into contender status, then they should be rebuilding instead of wasting money on guys like Walton and Fisher.


If I were the Lakers I'm not quite sure what I would do... it may be hope for the best the way the roster is and hopefully Bynum makes big enough strides to put us in a better position then last year. Maybe during the trade deadline the Lakers can pull off a deal that can help us significantly to put us around contender status.

Making that trade though for JO isn't going to make us contenders. I agree the Lakers should be rebuilding or at least get in a position where we have a goal in place rather then staying in this "win now mode" where we are rebuilding and trying to win now, which isn't going to work.


----------



## Zuca

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_archives/47265/20070722/armstrong_oneal_could_be_dealt/

Not significant, it's just to add some news. Your team should take him with JO, he would be a good fit to be a third-stringer.


----------



## onelakerfan

no


----------



## Showtime87

*Re: aw says The JO trade is a "Done Deal"*



Eternal said:


> If I were the Lakers I'm not quite sure what I would do... it may be hope for the best the way the roster is and hopefully Bynum makes big enough strides to put us in a better position then last year. Maybe during the trade deadline the Lakers can pull off a deal that can help us significantly to put us around contender status.
> 
> Making that trade though for JO isn't going to make us contenders. I agree the Lakers should be rebuilding or at least get in a position where we have a goal in place rather then staying in this "win now mode" where we are rebuilding and trying to win now, which isn't going to work.


You're exactly right, it isn't going to work. O'Neal for Odom and Bynum is a step backward IMO. The whole problem with the "win now" strategy is that it simply can't work. The Lakers just don't have enough talent that anyone is interested in, therefore there is no way to improve the roster in any significant way. Not to mention the fact that you're a lot less likely to receive beneficial trade proposals when every GM in the league knows all too well how desperate you are. If Kobe really wanted this team to improve he should have kept quiet, because all he did was make it that much harder for the front office to get value for what they might offer at the trade table. No cap room, no highly-desirable commodities and no leverage equals no chance. In order to make anything happen this season the Lakers are going to have rely on the same familiar faces to come up big. Hopefully D-Fish has a few more miracles in his back pocket too.


----------



## L.A. Guy

*Re: aw says The JO trade is a "Done Deal"*



Showtime87 said:


> You're exactly right, it isn't going to work. O'Neal for Odom and Bynum is a step backward IMO. The whole problem with the "win now" strategy is that it simply can't work. The Lakers just don't have enough talent that anyone is interested in, therefore there is no way to improve the roster in any significant way. Not to mention the fact that you're a lot less likely to receive beneficial trade proposals when every GM in the league knows all too well how desperate you are. If Kobe really wanted this team to improve he should have kept quiet, because all he did was make it that much harder for the front office to get value for what they might offer at the trade table. No cap room, no highly-desirable commodities and no leverage equals no chance. In order to make anything happen this season the Lakers are going to have rely on the same familiar faces to come up big. Hopefully D-Fish has a few more miracles in his back pocket too.


That would probably be one miracle game for d-fish..what about the rest?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

http://talkinglasports.blogspot.com/2007/07/jermaine-oneal-buys-la-home.html 

Jermaine O'Neal buys LA Home

Could Jermaine O'Neal be on his way to Los Angeles to play for the Lakers? Well...

Sources have told WTHR's Henry Wofford of Indianapolis that Jermaine O'Neal has purchased a home in Los Angeles within the past 6 weeks.

The Los Angeles Lakers are one of the teams interested in trading for O'Neal. Reporter Peter Vecsey says the Pacers are close to completing a trade with the Lakers. Vecsey says Lakers forward Lamar Odom would have to be included in that trade for Jermaine.


----------



## Basel

Interesting. Then again, Ron Artest bought a home in Los Angeles, and he plays for the Kings.


----------



## Unique

Where the hell is JO?

Done deal my ***.


----------



## Drewbs

CubanLaker said:


> http://talkinglasports.blogspot.com/2007/07/jermaine-oneal-buys-la-home.html
> 
> Jermaine O'Neal buys LA Home
> 
> Could Jermaine O'Neal be on his way to Los Angeles to play for the Lakers? Well...
> 
> Sources have told WTHR's Henry Wofford of Indianapolis that Jermaine O'Neal has purchased a home in Los Angeles within the past 6 weeks.
> 
> The Los Angeles Lakers are one of the teams interested in trading for O'Neal. Reporter Peter Vecsey says the Pacers are close to completing a trade with the Lakers. Vecsey says Lakers forward Lamar Odom would have to be included in that trade for Jermaine.


I don't understand why people make a big deal out of players buying homes elsewhere. Compared to normal people, buying a home for them is just like buying a TV for the rest of us. LA is a desirable place for celebrities to live, houses are expensive but are good investments out there.


----------



## Maddocks

because why buy a home that you will hardly see? during the season, only home you go too would be the one thats very close to the city you live in.

might be buying a home because la is great, or because he does plan on playing here...but i think its the first choice.


----------



## L.A. Guy

Basel57 said:


> Interesting. Then again, Ron Artest bought a home in Los Angeles, and he plays for the Kings.


Ya but Sacramento is still in california, easier for ron artest to travel to L.A. Besides what is there to do in Sacramento? And I think he is still trying to promote his new label. Then again if vecey is behind these stories, I dont know what to believe now.


----------



## Eternal

L.A Guy said:


> Ya but Sacramento is still in california, easier for ron artest to travel to L.A. Besides what is there to do in Sacramento? And I think he is still trying to promote his new label. Then again if vecey is behind these stories, I dont know what to believe now.


Right, I wouldn't think too much on the situation when Vescey is reporting it.


----------



## Darth Bryant

I don't mind a trade for JO involving Odom and filler... But if Odom and Bynum is the only way to get it done.. I say screw them. Could you image taking it in the rear like that.. Cause you know Odom will be playing most of the season even with injuries, and JO will miss half the season with knee problems..

Then with the Lakers luck... Bynum has a break out season, averaging a double/double... 

Just say no.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

The only JO deal I would even consider would be...

Andrew Bynum
Jordan Farmar
Kwame Brown
Brian Cook

FOR

Jermaine O'Neal
David Harrison


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I don't mind a trade for JO involving Odom and filler... But if Odom and Bynum is the only way to get it done.. I say screw them. Could you image taking it in the rear like that.. Cause you know Odom will be playing most of the season even with injuries, and JO will miss half the season with knee problems..
> 
> Then with the Lakers luck... Bynum has a break out season, averaging a double/double...
> 
> Just say no.


Couldn't agree more. It's one or the other.


----------



## Darth Bryant

Now that KG is off the table, I have a feeling the JO deal is going to get pushed to the front of the line as the laker's are probably going to be desperate to make a deal.


----------



## Maddocks

its going to happen now...the next big move 

bye bye odom


----------



## SoCalfan21

It is not happening..sorry guys


----------



## DANNY

I'm a bit happy that the KG trade went down

after that three way trade broke down with the twolves, there was no way we were going to get KG. 

The KG trade gives us a better idea what to expect from a IND - LAL trade...

Look at what T Wolves got:
theo -> Expiring contract
Jefferson -> young promising big, the meat of the deal
Green -> has some upsides but most predict he'll be soso
telfair -> likely to get cut by end of season
future 1st round pick

If the Lakers offer the Pacers:
Kwame -> expiring + can actually play as he aint broken down like theo
bynum -> young promising big
Farmar -> alright PG
Future 1st round pick

this should be enough, considering the fact that O'Neal is somewhat of a less caliber player than KG. Let's get it done!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

dannyM said:


> I'm a bit happy that the KG trade went down
> 
> after that three way trade broke down with the twolves, there was no way we were going to get KG.
> 
> The KG trade gives us a better idea what to expect from a IND - LAL trade...
> 
> Look at what T Wolves got:
> theo -> Expiring contract
> Jefferson -> young promising big, the meat of the deal
> Green -> has some upsides but most predict he'll be soso
> telfair -> likely to get cut by end of season
> future 1st round pick
> 
> If the Lakers offer the Pacers:
> Kwame -> expiring + can actually play as he aint broken down like theo
> bynum -> young promising big
> Farmar -> alright PG
> Future 1st round pick
> 
> this should be enough, considering the fact that O'Neal is somewhat of a less caliber player than KG. Let's get it done!


Damn you DannyM. You beat me to it!


----------



## Dominate24/7

dannyM said:


> I'm a bit happy that the KG trade went down
> 
> after that three way trade broke down with the twolves, there was no way we were going to get KG.
> 
> The KG trade gives us a better idea what to expect from a IND - LAL trade...
> 
> Look at what T Wolves got:
> theo -> Expiring contract
> Jefferson -> young promising big, the meat of the deal
> Green -> has some upsides but most predict he'll be soso
> telfair -> likely to get cut by end of season
> future 1st round pick
> 
> If the Lakers offer the Pacers:
> Kwame -> expiring + can actually play as he aint broken down like theo
> bynum -> young promising big
> Farmar -> alright PG
> Future 1st round pick
> 
> this should be enough, considering the fact that O'Neal is somewhat of a less caliber player than KG. Let's get it done!


I hope you're right, because it seems like the old Celts turned GMs are screwing us over.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

*Re: aw says The JO trade is a "Done Deal"*



dannyM said:


> If the Lakers offer the Pacers:
> Kwame -> expiring + can actually play as he aint broken down like theo
> bynum -> young promising big
> Farmar -> alright PG
> Future 1st round pick
> 
> this should be enough, considering the fact that O'Neal is somewhat of a less caliber player than KG. Let's get it done!


Except that the salaries don't come close to matching. Guess what players you would need to throw in? Odom or Radman. Lakers don't want to part with Odom and the Pacers don't want Radman.


----------



## Eternal

*Re: aw says The JO trade is a "Done Deal"*



Wilt_The_Stilt said:


> Except that the salaries don't come close to matching. Guess what players you would need to throw in? Odom or Radman. Lakers don't want to part with Odom and the Pacers don't want Radman.


Which leads me to believe Odom would be involved in a trade with O'neal instead of Bynum, if only one of the two (Bynum and Odom) were involved.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

With KG in Boston, I'd definitely be willing to give the Pacers Bynum, Crittenton and next year's #1 in order to get O'Neal and Harrison. Kwame and a re-signed McKie would have to go in the deal as well, but we would be a top title contender and our "Big 3" would all be younger than Boston's.

PG: Derek Fisher...Jordan Farmar...Sasha Vujacic
SG: Kobe Bryant...Maurice Evans...Coby Karl
SF: Lamar Odom...Luke Walton...Vladimir Radmanovic
PF: Jermaine O'Neal...Ronny Turiaf...Brian Cook
C: Chris Mihm...David Harrison

I'm more than satisfied with Farmar as our PG off the bench, along with Mo, Luke (a possible 6th Man OTY candidate) and Ronny. You could also do some different things with that starting lineup vs. a team like Phoenix, like have Luke at the 3, LO at the 4 and JO at the 5.


----------



## DaRizzle

Damian Necronamous said:


> PG: Derek Fisher...Jordan Farmar...Sasha Vujacic
> SG: Kobe Bryant...Maurice Evans...Coby Karl
> SF: Lamar Odom...Luke Walton...Vladimir Radmanovic
> PF: Jermaine O'Neal...Ronny Turiaf...Brian Cook
> C: Chris Mihm...David Harrison


I like it on paper but...Odom, O'neal, and Mihm. Injury, injury, injury. It's scary in that regard.


----------



## KDOS

*Re: aw says The JO trade is a "Done Deal"*



Eternal said:


> Which leads me to believe Odom would be involved in a trade with O'neal instead of Bynum, if only one of the two (Bynum and Odom) were involved.



Ridiculous. Simply ridiculous. This is the probelm with this franchise. They dont have a clear direction oe goal of what are they trying to achieve.


"Let's try to win now, but we have to keep Bynum and get rid of the other player, much more capable of producing now"


Aweful...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Damian Necronamous said:


> With KG in Boston, I'd definitely be willing to give the Pacers Bynum, Crittenton and next year's #1 in order to get O'Neal and Harrison. Kwame and a re-signed McKie would have to go in the deal as well, but we would be a top title contender and our "Big 3" would all be younger than Boston's.
> 
> PG: Derek Fisher...Jordan Farmar...Sasha Vujacic
> SG: Kobe Bryant...Maurice Evans...Coby Karl
> SF: Lamar Odom...Luke Walton...Vladimir Radmanovic
> PF: Jermaine O'Neal...Ronny Turiaf...Brian Cook
> C: Chris Mihm...David Harrison
> 
> I'm more than satisfied with Farmar as our PG off the bench, along with Mo, Luke (a possible 6th Man OTY candidate) and Ronny. You could also do some different things with that starting lineup vs. a team like Phoenix, like have Luke at the 3, LO at the 4 and JO at the 5.


I say we fire Mitch and make Damian the GM.


----------



## Wilt_The_Stilt

*Re: aw says The JO trade is a "Done Deal"*



KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Ridiculous. Simply ridiculous. This is the probelm with this franchise. They dont have a clear direction oe goal of what are they trying to achieve.
> 
> 
> "Let's try to win now, but we have to keep Bynum and get rid of the other player, much more capable of producing now"
> 
> 
> Aweful...


I agree.


----------



## HallOfFamer

Damian Necronamous said:


> With KG in Boston, I'd definitely be willing to give the Pacers Bynum, Crittenton and next year's #1 in order to get O'Neal and Harrison. Kwame and a re-signed McKie would have to go in the deal as well, but we would be a top title contender and our "Big 3" would all be younger than Boston's.
> 
> PG: Derek Fisher...Jordan Farmar...Sasha Vujacic
> SG: Kobe Bryant...Maurice Evans...Coby Karl
> SF: Lamar Odom...Luke Walton...Vladimir Radmanovic
> PF: Jermaine O'Neal...Ronny Turiaf...Brian Cook
> C: Chris Mihm...David Harrison
> 
> I'm more than satisfied with Farmar as our PG off the bench, along with Mo, Luke (a possible 6th Man OTY candidate) and Ronny. You could also do some different things with that starting lineup vs. a team like Phoenix, like have Luke at the 3, LO at the 4 and JO at the 5.


I like this lineup. It's realistic and can possibly be done. Come on front office, make a move.


----------



## Damian Necronamous

Joel Myers was apparently on AM 570 today raving about Javaris Crittenton. He and the Lakers coaches all think the kid is going to be very very good and think that he'll make an immediate impact. Myers said that he could get 20-25mpg and that Fisher was just brought in for leadership.

If that's true...$14M over 3 years is an awful lot to pay for leadership.

I'm going to assume that Joel has just been drinking a little too much Javaris Kool-Aid, but it would be great if Javaris turned out to be a Tony Parker-like steal at the PG position.

Sonny Vaccaro also thinks that Crittenton will eventually be an All-Star.


----------



## Drewbs

Damian Necronamous said:


> Joel Myers was apparently on AM 570 today raving about Javaris Crittenton. He and the Lakers coaches all think the kid is going to be very very good and think that he'll make an immediate impact. Myers said that he could get 20-25mpg and that Fisher was just brought in for leadership.
> 
> If that's true...$14M over 3 years is an awful lot to pay for leadership.
> 
> I'm going to assume that Joel has just been drinking a little too much Javaris Kool-Aid, but it would be great if Javaris turned out to be a Tony Parker-like steal at the PG position.
> 
> Sonny Vaccaro also thinks that Crittenton will eventually be an All-Star.


I can't see it, he'll ride the bench behind Fisher under Phil.

The only reason Farmar got any quality minutes under Phil is because Smush was the only guard ahead of him.


----------



## elcap15

Drewbs said:


> I can't see it, he'll ride the bench behind Fisher under Phil.
> 
> The only reason Farmar got any quality minutes under Phil is because Smush was the only guard ahead of him.



Well I dont think Java will start, but Fisher wont be playing more than 20-25 minutes himself. That basically leaves the rest of the floor time to be divided between Farmar and Java. My guess is whoever ****s up less will get the most minutes.


----------



## jazzy1

javaris is gonna be special and some of us got us trading him before he plays a game with us. That would be so Mitch like. We'd be having pg problems all season and Critt would be lighting things up. 

if the Pacers killed the deal because of critt then so be it I ain't moving the kid. Its already a hard swallow giving up Bynum before he develops damn sure aint gonna give them a possible allstar pg as well. 

lets all say it together Farmar trade Far-Mar. Not JC. 

I'm glad to hear the staff is high on the kid and thinking immediate impact the baby sitting crap with fisher has to stop.


----------



## Dominate24/7

JO seeking trade to Lakers.


----------



## blh5387

If these trades went down, imagine the Lakers-Celtics matchups... KG, Paul Pierce, and Ray Allen vs. Jermaine O'Neal, Kobe Bryant, and Ron Artest? Holy ****. This could bring a return to the classic Celtics-Lakers rivalry. Think about it: Kobe and Ray Ray have always detested each other, and Paul Pierce is always going at it with Ron Ron. Plus, the KG-JO matchup would be just sick. Oh man, for the league's sake, I hope these trades go down.


----------



## NOFX22

how in the world are the lakers going to get Artest? Especially after JO trade if it happens?


----------



## nguyen_milan

Well, I hope we wont see JO end up in New Jersey


----------



## Basel

Off-topic, but nguyen_milan, you should delete that link from your sig...

On-topic: I really do hope we get JO already. Maybe if he starts demanding, the Pacers will trade him to us for less than what they originally wanted.


----------



## Eternal

Bynum for O'neal, get it done!


----------



## Damian Necronamous

I wouldn't love dealing Bynum or Crittenton before they are finished packages on the NBA level, but let's be real...this is about keeping Kobe Bryant. If we don't improve this team drastically and soon, Kobe is going to want to leave.

I'd rather have Kobe and JO for the next 8 years than Bynum for the next 16.


----------



## JerryWest

jazzy1 said:


> javaris is gonna be special and some of us got us trading him before he plays a game with us. That would be so Mitch like. We'd be having pg problems all season and Critt would be lighting things up.
> 
> if the Pacers killed the deal because of critt then so be it I ain't moving the kid. Its already a hard swallow giving up Bynum before he develops damn sure aint gonna give them a possible allstar pg as well.
> 
> lets all say it together Farmar trade Far-Mar. Not JC.
> 
> I'm glad to hear the staff is high on the kid and thinking immediate impact the baby sitting crap with fisher has to stop.


Agreed. I will go ape**** if Javaris is traded, the guy is just what we need in a PG.


----------



## JerryWest

Javaris will be a bigger impact player then Bynum in this league, that's all I have to say. Send off farmer, walton, bynum, anyone for o'neal, BUT keep Javaris.


----------



## KDOS

Javaris lovers need to stop.


Indiana will ask for Crittenton. Ill just assume here for a minute that LA will stay on ground and insist that they ship either Odom or Bynum, not both. So its only natural that Indiana will try to grab as much young talent in return. And seeing as how Javaris has continued to earn praise, the same thing cannot be said for Farmar.



Critt,Kwame,Odom, unprotected 1st rd 08 pick + Filler(s) for Jermaine.




I dont want to hear all this "Dont ship Javaris, he is the real deal" crap. Let's be realistic and set our goal. Ship the young'n and give Kobe the help he deserves.



Boston knows Paul Pierce's value. They rolled the dice, played the game, and traded their future players away. If Pierce can get Ray Allen and Kevin Garnett, the least thing Mitch can do is get us Jermaine O'Neal.


Im sick of this rebuilding talk. Lets win NOW.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Javaris lovers need to stop.
> 
> 
> Indiana will ask for Crittenton. Ill just assume here for a minute that LA will stay on ground and insist that they ship either Odom or Bynum, not both. So its only natural that Indiana will try to grab as much young talent in return.
> 
> 
> 
> Critt,Kwame,Odom, unprotected 1st rd 08 pick + Filler(s) for Jermaine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont want to hear all this "Dont ship Javaris, he is the real deal" crap. Let's be realistic and set our goal. Ship the young'n and give Kobe the help he deserves.
> 
> 
> 
> Boston knows Paul Pierce's value. They rolled the dice, played the game, and traded their future players away. If Pierce can get Ray Allen and Kevin Garnett, the least thing Mitch can do is get us Jermaine O'Neal.
> 
> 
> Im sick of this rebuilding talk. Lets win NOW.


If we're trying to win now shouldnt we be shipping out Bynum instead? a trio of Kobe, Odom, JO. Would do a hell of a lot more damage than Kobe JO and a raw Bynum.


----------



## KDOS

CubanLaker said:


> If we're trying to win now shouldnt we be shipping out Bynum instead? a trio of Kobe, Odom, JO. Would do a hell of a lot more damage than Kobe JO and a raw Bynum.



My bad..I meant Bynum.



I type too fast for my own good.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

The Bynum trade would have to include Vlad to make salaries work. Do the Pacers accept that?


----------



## Damian Necronamous

_"Larry Bird is a hard man to deal with," O'Neal said. "He tries to make unfair trades. He wants to gut a team, but the Lakers are trying to get over the hump. I want Indiana to benefit, but with some nice young players and draft picks. I want to make it clear that I don't want to gut a team that I come to because then it'll be like I'm in Indiana all over again._

JO put it perfectly right there.


----------



## ElMarroAfamado

i say include either Odom or Bynum, not both and some other players....i mean really....we are not talking about KG here to completely "gut" a team....JO is not that great....and you gotta remember he is injury prone....id rather see the Lakers send some picks to indy than give up Odom, Bynum + anyone else (except Odom)


----------



## Dominate24/7

Perhaps, Mr. Stern can urge Bird, ala Suge Knight, to reconsider his stance.


----------



## L.A. Guy

We should make Bird an offer he cant refuse! Send in Luca Bratsi to close the deal.
"Leave the gun, take the canoli"


----------



## DANNY

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Javaris lovers need to stop.
> 
> 
> Indiana will ask for Crittenton. Ill just assume here for a minute that LA will stay on ground and insist that they ship either Odom or Bynum, not both. So its only natural that Indiana will try to grab as much young talent in return. And seeing as how Javaris has continued to earn praise, the same thing cannot be said for Farmar.
> 
> 
> 
> Critt,Kwame,Odom, unprotected 1st rd 08 pick + Filler(s) for Jermaine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont want to hear all this "Dont ship Javaris, he is the real deal" crap. Let's be realistic and set our goal. Ship the young'n and give Kobe the help he deserves.
> 
> 
> 
> Boston knows Paul Pierce's value. They rolled the dice, played the game, and traded their future players away. If Pierce can get Ray Allen and Kevin Garnett, the least thing Mitch can do is get us Jermaine O'Neal.
> 
> 
> Im sick of this rebuilding talk. Lets win NOW.


I agree K-Dos, we gotta stop treating Crit like he's the next Magic or something. But then i don't think it's necessary to include Crit in a trade with JO. Look at the KG trade, the celtics didnt give up Rondo even though the wolves insisted on getting him. Instead they ended up with a bassy telfair. It really depends on how well Mitch negotiates with birdy. If mitch can hold on to his nutsacks and firmly demands hatt crit does not get involved, i think it could work out.


----------



## L.A. Guy

dannyM said:


> I agree K-Dos, we gotta stop treating Crit like he's the next Magic or something. But then i don't think it's necessary to include Crit in a trade with JO. Look at the KG trade, the celtics didnt give up Rondo even though the wolves insisted on getting him. Instead they ended up with a bassy telfair. It really depends on how well Mitch negotiates with birdy. If mitch can hold on to his nutsacks and firmly demands hatt crit does not get involved, i think it could work out.


And we all know how firm mitch holds on to his nutsacks :lol:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I keep dreaming about a trade of..

Bynum, Kwame, Farmar, and Turiaf for JO and Granger.

make it happen!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt

L.A Guy said:


> We should make Bird an offer he cant refuse! Send in Luca Bratsi to close the deal.
> "Leave the gun, take the canoli"


Dude, that's kinda funny.. :lol:


----------



## Truth34

4 quasi-bench players for Indy's two most promising players? Sure, Larry'll do that.


----------



## LamarButler

CubanLaker said:


> I keep dreaming about a trade of..
> 
> Bynum, Kwame, Farmar, and Turiaf for JO and Granger.
> 
> make it happen!


I don't think they'd give up Granger.

I don't wanna give up Turiaf. Replace him with a draft pick and it looks more realistic.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

LamarButler said:


> I don't think they'd give up Granger.
> 
> I don't wanna give up Turiaf. Replace him with a draft pick and it looks more realistic.


Oh i know they wouldnt give up Granger, but i can dream cant i..


----------



## JerryWest

Let's make something clear, the Celtics did not gut their team for Pierce, they are beneficiaries of a McHale helping out his old team because he knew was going to get fired sooner or later. I'd have no problem including Critt if we got KG, but we are talking about an injury prone O'Neal hear.

Odom is a great role-player, he is not a game changer. Critt is a potential game-changer, a star in the league. We have a player that can be somewhere between Wade and Barbosa, let's not screw it up. We didn't push for Wade hard enough, because Mitch is a little pansy and we didn't draft Barbosa, because Mitch is an idiot. We got lucky, and somehow managed to have a great PG fall in our lap, keep him.


----------



## elcap15

KennethTo said:


> Let's make something clear, the Celtics did not gut their team for Pierce, they are beneficiaries of a McHale helping out his old team because he knew was going to get fired sooner or later. I'd have no problem including Critt if we got KG, but we are talking about an injury prone O'Neal hear.
> 
> Odom is a great role-player, he is not a game changer. Critt is a potential game-changer, a star in the league. We have a player that can be somewhere between Wade and Barbosa, let's not screw it up. We didn't push for Wade hard enough, because Mitch is a little pansy and we didn't draft Barbosa, because Mitch is an idiot. We got lucky, and somehow managed to have a great PG fall in our lap, keep him.



How do you know? How many NBA games has Critt played in? He is totally unproven and the only thing close to the NBA level that anyone has seen him in is the SPL. Lets lay off the praise for a bit.

I am excited about this kids potential too, but lets not say he is Wade until he has played in the NBA.


----------

